# Monopolio dell'adulterio



## Pleasure (8 Novembre 2013)

Cosa ne pensate:
essere l'amante di un uomo sposato 
non essere gelosa della moglie 
ma delle altre amanti.
La gelosia nel sapere Lui che ha Te ma desidera fortemente l'altra.
Che si organizza la giornata, non per stare con Te ma, per vedere l'altra
e tu sei quella che "incastra" nei ritagli di tempo veloci.
Lui Ti chiede coinvolgimento non solo sessuale ma anche "sentimentale" cioè vari messaggini durante il giorno,
telefonate, belle parole,
per sentirsi amato e desiderato.
Ma non sei l'unica.
Ti fa credere di essere l'unica ma non è così.
un amante non dev'essere niente di più ma Lui per tenerti a sè Ti fa credere che è una bella storia clandestina.
Ma non sei l'unica.
Entri in un vortice....la gelosia.
Gelosia assurda.
Ma per voi è normale questa gelosia?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


secondo me non è sano (normale non mi piace) perseverare nel farsi coinvolgere da uno stronzo(sorry feather, ma non posso chiamarlo stupidino). Specie se per mandarlo a quel paese non hai bisogno dell'avvocato.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me non è sano (normale non mi piace) perseverare nel farsi coinvolgere da uno stronzo(sorry feather, ma non posso chiamarlo stupidino). Specie se per mandarlo a quel paese non hai bisogno dell'avvocato.


lui è stronzo nella misura in cui gli viene permesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui è stronzo nella misura in cui gli viene permesso


come tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


Dipende se tu di tuo hai altro o meno.


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come tutti :mrgreen:


certo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


Mi domando di più se è normale accettare tutto questo soprattutto se ti fa stare male


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


Penso che sei torda,un traditore e'infedele per natura,quindi cornelia la moglie e pure l'amante,ficcatelo in testa.
Quanto ad sms giornalieri,sono falsi,chi e' che non li ha mai scritti per infagianare l'amante??tutti.....
L'amante per me,come per tutti i traditori,conta come il due di picche a briscola...dove briscola e' bastoni.


----------



## Calipso (8 Novembre 2013)

Eh noi eh!!! 
Checcavolo, essere una delle amanti....anche no!

Io non ce la farei.... E si che voglio dire... io condivido un "fidanzato"


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Eh noi eh!!!
> Checcavolo, essere una delle amanti....anche no!
> 
> *Io non ce la farei.... E si che voglio dire... io condivido un "fidanzato" *


In che senso scusa? Non ho capito.


----------



## Calipso (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso scusa? Non ho capito.



ahahah Joey, è riferita alla mia situazione sentimentale... 
Considerando come si stanno mettendo le cose nell'ultimo periodo fra me e il mio "amante"... somiglio più ad una fidanzata che ad un'amante: 
ergo: lo condivido con la sua ragazza (ribadisco non convivive, non ha figli, non le è stato regalato un anello e si vedono - ho la certezza- nei week end, e ovviamente in ufficio anche se sono in stabilimenti diversi) ..... 

Era per sdrammatizzare una situazione paradossale..


----------



## Lui (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> La gelosia nel sapere Lui che ha Te ma desidera fortemente l'altra. Etc Etc.


Questo Lui non sono io. Che si sappia.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso che sei torda,un traditore e'infedele per natura,quindi cornelia la moglie e pure l'amante,ficcatelo in testa.
> Quanto ad sms giornalieri,sono falsi,chi e' che non li ha mai scritti per infagianare l'amante??tutti.....
> L'amante per me,come per tutti i traditori,conta come il due di picche a briscola...dove briscola e' bastoni.



Si certo.
Ma non credo che tu,
se l'amante vuole lasciarti,
fai scenate di pianti "finti" ma con lacrime vere,
fai quello triste, abbattuto, geloso (anche se fa parte di una recita per tenerti a se)
Con questo non voglio dire che lui dimostra amore nei confronti dell'amante 
anche perchè uno così non può amare.
A lui interessa sentirsi amato e desiderato dalle donne in generale.
Moglie, figlie, amanti.
Non pretendo amore in questo rapporto.
Ma non puoi fare scenate quando voglio staccarmi.
Questo è essere veri attori e stronzi.
Le tue amanti sanno che ci sono anche altre amanti?


----------



## viola di mare (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Penso che sei torda,un traditore e'infedele per natura,quindi cornelia la moglie e pure l'amante,ficcatelo in testa.
> Quanto ad sms giornalieri,sono falsi,chi e' che non li ha mai scritti per infagianare l'amante??tutti.....
> L'amante per me,come per tutti i traditori,conta come il due di picche a briscola...dove briscola e' bastoni.


lotharino vengo in pace

ma la moglie invece per te quanto conta?


----------



## Pleasure (8 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lotharino vengo in pace
> 
> ma la moglie invece per te quanto conta?



mogli cornificate o mariti cornificati in maniera seriale con continui tradimenti negli anni
non può essere più amore.
Non verranno mai lasciati.
Perchè sono un nido sicuro.
Soprattutto se ci sono anche figli.
E soprattutto se ci sono anche interessi economici.
La famiglia diventa una casa sicura per la vita.
Una protezione, il calore sicuro. 
Ma dal lunedì al venerdì si fa la vita da "ragazzini"
"la seconda vita"
quella dove ti diverti a giocare per renderti la vita più entusiasmante,
più intrigante, per non spegnerti mai nella noia della routine quotidiana.
Quella segreta dove nessuno o pochi sanno.
Organizzarsi gli appuntamenti di lavoro dove incastri anche quelli divertenti,
le finte partite a calcetto...entri in un'altra dimensione, ti diverti.
Poi quando torni nel tuo nido, sei il bravo papà o la brava mamma
e sei sorridente e felice. Soprattutto se nella settimana hai conosciuto una new entry
che ti porterà entusiasmi nuovi.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> lotharino vengo in pace
> 
> ma la moglie invece per te quanto conta?


asso di picche


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ahahah Joey, è riferita alla mia situazione sentimentale...
> Considerando come si stanno mettendo le cose nell'ultimo periodo fra me e il mio "amante"... somiglio più ad una fidanzata che ad un'amante:
> ergo: lo condivido con la sua ragazza (*ribadisco non convivive, non ha figli, non le è stato regalato un anello e si vedono - ho la certezza- nei week end, e ovviamente in ufficio anche se sono in stabilimenti diversi*) .....
> 
> Era per sdrammatizzare una situazione paradossale..


Sì, ma non è che ci siano "aggravanti" o che.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si certo.
> Ma non credo che tu,
> se l'amante vuole lasciarti,
> fai scenate di pianti "finti" ma con lacrime vere,
> ...


Figurati...veramente e'successo l'esatto contrario...mi ha bruciato il cell con 10 sms..ahahhah
Quindi me la tengo,x ora..........

Non sono geloso,sarei idiota se lo fossi,a quasi la meta'dei miei anni..

Be'mica le racconto tutto...pero'le ho sempre detto che se trovo,non mi tiro indietro per lei.ovvio reciproco..


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si certo.
> Ma non credo che tu,
> se l'amante vuole lasciarti,
> fai scenate di pianti "finti" ma con lacrime vere,
> ...


Tu sei da sola, eh?


----------



## viola di mare (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> asso di picche


----------



## Principessa (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> *essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.*
> ...


La gelosia per uno che ti tratta come una componente del suo harem...  la trovo molto umiliante.
Non è tanto normale. Penserei, di una donna che si comporta così, che ha l'autostima sotto i piedi.
Le relazioni con gente sposata vanno pure bene, ma MAI essere amanti. Meglio essere scopamici e divertirsi e basta!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


Sei gelosa perchè sei innamorata.
Lui invece non lo è di te.
Appunto però per gentile concessione fa qualcosa alle tue richieste.

Ricorda che un sole
ha i suoi pianeti che orbitano intorno a lui.

Il cuore di certi uomini
è fatto come un motel.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei da sola, eh?


Si sono single.
E non ho altri amanti, faccio fatica ad avere più di uno...perchè non riesco psicologicamente,
 non ne sono capace...mi sentirei troia ad averne più di uno.
Se sono con te anche come amante, sono solo con te.
Altrimenti ti lascio se ne trovo un altro che mi piace di più.
Non sono capace di stare con un piede in due scarpe.
In ogni caso.


----------



## Calipso (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma non è che ci siano "aggravanti" o che.



non ti seguo io adesso...al massimo non è che siano scusanti...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei gelosa perchè sei innamorata.
> Lui invece non lo è di te.
> Appunto però per gentile concessione fa qualcosa alle tue richieste.
> 
> ...


C'è il portiere?


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si sono single.
> E non ho altri amanti, faccio fatica ad avere più di uno...perchè non riesco psicologicamente,
> non ne sono capace...mi sentirei troia ad averne più di uno.
> Se sono con te anche come amante, sono solo con te.
> ...


Eh, male.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'è il portiere?


No...
Ma apertura nascosta antimariti...per fare in modo che lei possa uscire...senza passare per la porta principale!

Ehi hai visto che parlano su come pulire la murena?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensavo monopolio dell'adulterio
come nuova tassa sui motels...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> non ti seguo io adesso...al massimo non è che siano scusanti...


No no, proprio "aggravanti". Nel senso che non è che siccome questo sta così e non ha figlio è meno grave che.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei gelosa perchè sei innamorata.
> Lui invece non lo è di te.
> Appunto però per gentile concessione fa qualcosa alle tue richieste.
> 
> ...



Conte,
In poche parole hai racchiuso quello che penso di lui...
lo so...
....ma non riesco.
Vorrei almeno, tra tutti, essere il pianeta più grande per lui...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Conte,
> In poche parole hai racchiuso quello che penso di lui...
> lo so...
> ....ma non riesco.
> Vorrei almeno, tra tutti, essere il pianeta più grande per lui...


Impossibile.
Le cose vanno bene tra un uomo e una donna
quando entrambi si è stelle.
Quando entrambi si è pianeti.

Invece se uno è stella e l'altro pianeta.

ma credimi se fai un piccolissimo sforzo scopri una cosa grandiosa.

Ciascun uomo può essere lui ai tuoi occhi.
Ed è lì che anche tu diventi un sole.
Brillando di luce propria.

E' sbagliato fare di una persona
Una mania in te la testa.


----------



## Calipso (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, proprio "aggravanti". Nel senso che non è che siccome questo sta così e non ha figlio è meno grave che.


Non sto dicendo che il suo comportamento non sia grave... sinceramente di come sta lei non me ne potrebbe fregare meno.
Ho passato 3 anni a ributtarglielo tra le  braccia, lei non se l'è saputo tenere veramente? Non vuole vedere? Cavoli suoi. 
Lui con me ha un rapporto di un certo tipo? Me lo godo.... 
Ovvio che lui è un immaturo e tutta una serie di altre cose, ma a me per ora questa situazione, diversamente da prima, va abbastanza bene quindi no. visto il rapporto che ho io con lui non mi sento un'amante... Più una "fidanzata", e per la mia "apertura mentale" nell'accettazione di questa situazione: la risposta a pleasure...

Ci mancherebbe ancora che da amante dovessi dividere l'uomo con altre amanti...eccheè??? prendiamo il numero come al supermercato???


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che il suo comportamento non sia grave... sinceramente di come sta lei non me ne potrebbe fregare meno.
> Ho passato 3 anni a ributtarglielo tra le braccia, lei non se l'è saputo tenere veramente? Non vuole vedere? Cavoli suoi.
> Lui con me ha un rapporto di un certo tipo? Me lo godo....
> Ovvio che lui è un immaturo e tutta una serie di altre cose, ma a me per ora questa situazione, diversamente da prima, va abbastanza bene quindi no. visto il rapporto che ho io con lui non mi sento un'amante... Più una "fidanzata", e per la mia "apertura mentale" nell'accettazione di questa situazione: la risposta a pleasure...
> ...


Una domanda: ma tu e lui... vi fate vedere assieme nei luoghi frequentati dai suoi amici/parenti/conoscenti?
Fate vacanze insieme?
Hai conosciuto la sua famiglia?
Perchè sono queste le cose che fanno una fidanzata, non l'anello.


----------



## Pleasure (8 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Questo Lui non sono io. Che si sappia.



Confermo!
non sei Tu il "mio" Lui.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


Non è normale stare in una situazione del genere se non ci si vuole male.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che il suo comportamento non sia grave... sinceramente di come sta lei non me ne potrebbe fregare meno.
> Ho passato 3 anni a ributtarglielo tra le braccia, lei non se l'è saputo tenere veramente? Non vuole vedere? Cavoli suoi.
> Lui con me ha un rapporto di un certo tipo? Me lo godo....
> Ovvio che lui è un immaturo e tutta una serie di altre cose, ma a me per ora questa situazione, diversamente da prima, va abbastanza bene quindi no. visto il rapporto che ho io con lui non mi sento un'amante... Più una "fidanzata", e per la mia "apertura mentale" nell'accettazione di questa situazione: la risposta a pleasure...
> ...


Ma io non dicevo di lui, parlavo di te. Cioè, l'idea che tu ti senta più "a posto" per il fatto che lui non ha figli o non convive è farlocca. Poi se sta storia dura da pure tre anni...


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Conte,
> In poche parole hai racchiuso quello che penso di lui...
> lo so...
> ....ma non riesco.
> Vorrei almeno, tra tutti, essere il pianeta più grande per lui...


Ma trovati una stella tua. Su. Ma che minchia mi rappresenta fare l'amante a vita di uno sposato (che a sto punto immagino che che al novantanove per cento è pure un coglione) e pure gelosa delle altre. Ma che cazzo di vita è? Essù, Dio bono. Non mi fate girare le palle.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si certo.
> Ma non credo che tu,
> se l'amante vuole lasciarti,
> fai scenate di pianti "finti" ma con lacrime vere,
> ...





Pleasure ha detto:


> mogli cornificate o mariti cornificati in maniera seriale con continui tradimenti negli anni
> non può essere più amore.
> Non verranno mai lasciati.
> Perchè sono un nido sicuro.
> ...


Oh se corre il rischio di perdere il suo luna park personale ci credo che piange!!
Magari sei anche la giostra preferita.
La paura della solitudine è così forte per te?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma trovati una stella tua. Su. Ma che minchia mi rappresenta fare l'amante a vita di uno sposato (che a sto punto immagino che che al novantanove per cento è pure un coglione) e pure gelosa delle altre. Ma che cazzo di vita è? Essù, Dio bono. Non mi fate girare le palle.


Correggo: 99,99999 %


----------



## Anais (8 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che il suo comportamento non sia grave... sinceramente di come sta lei non me ne potrebbe fregare meno.
> Ho passato 3 anni a ributtarglielo tra le  braccia, lei non se l'è saputo tenere veramente? Non vuole vedere? Cavoli suoi.
> Lui con me ha un rapporto di un certo tipo? Me lo godo....
> Ovvio che lui è un immaturo e tutta una serie di altre cose, ma a me per ora questa situazione, diversamente da prima, va abbastanza bene quindi no. visto il rapporto che ho io con lui non mi sento un'amante... Più una "fidanzata", e per la mia "apertura mentale" nell'accettazione di questa situazione: la risposta a pleasure...
> ...


Ma quanto spesso vi vedete o sentite?
E poi non credo che tu glielo ributtassi fra le braccia, probabilmente scleravi ogni tanto perchè non accettavi questa situazione e spingevi perchè lui facesse una scelta.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


no,non è normale essere gelose di un uomo per il quale sai in partenza che NON 6 nè sarai mai l'unica.

se poi ti scoccia far parte di un harem,puoi sempre uscirne.    a meno che tu non creda nella poliginia


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


>


mi sono sbagliato....intendevo asso di briscola.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sono sbagliato....intendevo asso di briscola.


non credo che Viola abbia proprio capito la metafora delle carte,non la differenza tra un seme e l'altro


----------



## andrea53 (8 Novembre 2013)

*poi il giochino finisce se...*



Pleasure ha detto:


> mogli cornificate o mariti cornificati in maniera seriale con continui tradimenti negli anni
> non può essere più amore.
> Non verranno mai lasciati.
> Perchè sono un nido sicuro.
> ...


vieni beccato/a... addio casa, calore, figli.


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si sono single.
> E non ho altri amanti, faccio fatica ad avere più di uno...perchè non riesco psicologicamente,
> non ne sono capace...mi sentirei troia ad averne più di uno.
> Se sono con te anche come amante, sono solo con te.
> ...


a parte che trovo incoerente che tu accetti di essere l'amante di un uomo sposato ma non accetteresti di avere a tua volta un amante.   magari è un limite mio.

tu perchè ti lasci commuovere dai pianti di coccodrillo di uno che non vuole perdere una delle cavalline della sua giostra?        ti spaventa così tanto non aver qualcuno vicino che ti contenti anche di una parvenza di relazione?


----------



## Principessa (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si sono single.
> E non ho altri amanti, faccio fatica ad avere più di uno...perchè non riesco psicologicamente,
> non ne sono capace...mi sentirei troia ad averne più di uno.
> Se sono con te anche come amante, sono solo con te.
> ...


Perché tu ti sentiresti troia ad avere più amanti e non applichi questa tua moralità anche a lui?
Dovresti provare schifo per lui, se davvero la pensi così.
Secondo me non vai con altri per motivi diversi.
Meglio libertina che ingenua... secondo me.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


Forse dipende dall'identità e dal ruolo egoistico che gli si da a convenienza.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:essere l'amante di un uomo sposato non essere gelosa della moglie ma delle altre amanti.La gelosia nel sapere Lui che ha Te ma desidera fortemente l'altra.Che si organizza la giornata, non per stare con Te ma, per vedere l'altrae tu sei quella che "incastra" nei ritagli di tempo veloci.Lui Ti chiede coinvolgimento non solo sessuale ma anche "sentimentale" cioè vari messaggini durante il giorno,telefonate, belle parole,per sentirsi amato e desiderato.Ma non sei l'unica.Ti fa credere di essere l'unica ma non è così.un amante non dev'essere niente di più ma Lui per tenerti a sè Ti fa credere che è una bella storia clandestina.Ma non sei l'unica.Entri in un vortice....la gelosia.Gelosia assurda.Ma per voi è normale questa gelosia?


No non è normale, lui è un uomo stupido (che problemi ha? Perché ne ha sicuramente...) perché stai con uno stupido? Comunque quando ti cerca digli che hai da uscire prima con gli altri., con lui vedrai se ti resta del tempo... Prova


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


è normale perché in realtà tu vorresti essere qualcosa di più per lui: la preferita

magari lui te lo dice pure: sei la migliore, non posso fare a meno di te....
ne abbiamo già parlato, quest'uomo è un manipolatore, narcisista e bugiardo
potresti accettarlo se avessi altre storie a tua volta, altri amici, altre avventure: essendo single direi che DOVRESTI essere tu ad avere una vita piena nella quale lui sarebbe relegato nei TUOI ritagli di tempo

ricollocalo dove merita, ma sforzati, su :smile:
 ritornare qui periodicamente con le paturnie per causa sua: QUESTO non è normale


----------



## lunaiena (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


veramente per me e per la mia normalità 
non riterrei normale neanche la situazione ...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è normale perché in realtà tu vorresti essere qualcosa di più per lui: la preferita
> 
> magari lui te lo dice pure: sei la migliore, non posso fare a meno di te....
> ne abbiamo già parlato, quest'uomo è un manipolatore, narcisista e bugiardo
> ...


Manipolatore, narcisista, bugiardo :up: In effetti mi era parso ma non volevo esser catastrofica però visto che lo pensi pure tu ...allora Pleasure scaricalo va


----------



## lothar57 (8 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> vieni beccato/a... addio casa, calore, figli.


----------



## Zod (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


È un pò come essere rapite insieme ad altre da uno stupratore e rammaricarsi che preferisca ogni tanto violentare anche loro. Pensa a scappare che è meglio.


----------



## andrea53 (8 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> View attachment 7781



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe (8 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


posso dirti una cosa? sbagli ad essere gelosa delle altre. l'unica verso cui dovresti provare questo sentimento è la moglie. e sai perché?  xche è da lei che torna sempre, è lei che non lascerebbe,  è lei quella che lo fa sentire a casa. tutte voi siete dei rafforzamenti al suo matrimonio,  perche grazie a voi non la lascia.  riprendi il tuo valore e togliti dallo stuolo dei suoi giochini senza impegno. ...


----------



## Spider (9 Novembre 2013)

......


----------



## Spider (9 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


...ma il tuo amante quante ce ne ha??????
3 o 4 secondo il calcolo matematico...la mogliera, te  e l'altra.
cazzo,spara di cialis...
ovvio che dopo non essere riuscita ad esser una normalissima mogliera...
una cerchi almeno di essere un'amante...e pure quel ruolo, poverina ti viene insidiato.
ste donne, tutte troie, vero?
fai bene ad esser gelosa...tienitelo stretto , il maritozzo (dell'altra).p
repara i collant da strappare....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Scaredheart (9 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


e che ha di speciale sto qui???  che vi intorta tutte??? Mah...sarebbe da conoscerlo!!io cmq mai stata amante, sai com'è troppe manie di prootagonismo e troppo impegnativa... Per esser SOLO un'amante... E oltretutto da amante esser gelose mi pare il colmo...  poi vedi tu! Ma forse ti poni una domanda retorica...


----------



## feather (9 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (sorry feather, ma non posso chiamarlo stupidino).


Birichino?


----------



## tesla (9 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si sono single.
> E non ho altri amanti, faccio fatica ad avere più di uno...perchè non riesco psicologicamente,
> non ne sono capace...mi sentirei troia ad averne più di uno.
> Se sono con te anche come amante, sono solo con te.
> ...



è chiaro che manca qualche base all'umanità, non solo sul piano etico, ma anche su quello dell'amor proprio.
farti prendere per il sedere da uno sposato e con più amanti


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2013)

Però che botta di autostima sarebbe diventare la prescelta!
Del resto giochiamo alla lotteria sapendo che non vinceremo nella speranza della botta di fortuna.


----------



## gas (11 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi domando di più se è normale accettare tutto questo soprattutto se ti fa stare male


condivido :up:


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una domanda: ma tu e lui... vi fate vedere assieme nei luoghi frequentati dai suoi amici/parenti/conoscenti?
> Fate vacanze insieme?
> Hai conosciuto la sua famiglia?
> Perchè sono queste le cose che fanno una fidanzata, non l'anello.



Ciao Sbri!

Si, conosco dei suoi amici ed è capitato che siamo usciti con diverse persone e frequentando dei locali
Si, abbiamo fatto ben 2 vacanze insieme di più di una settimana, più alcuni week end
Si, conosco la sua famiglia da diversi anni, sono amici dei miei.... 

Lei abita nei pressi di dove abita lui, io in una grande città.


----------



## danny (11 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Cosa ne pensate:
> essere l'amante di un uomo sposato
> non essere gelosa della moglie
> ma delle altre amanti.
> ...


Da principiante mi permetto di interpretare la cosa così.
L'amante crede di essere più desiderato della moglie perché secondo convenzionali parametri un marito contento non cerca un amante. Se la cerca è perché ha dei problemi con la moglie.
Quindi l'amante è semplicemente un marito scontento.
Un'altra amante cancella questa convinzione e introduce la domanda:
il marito scontento è per caso anche un amante scontento?
Le gelosia nasce dall'insicurezza di sé conseguenza di un annichilimento del ruolo.
In realtà l'errore parte dal principio uomo con amante=marito scontento, che non è affatto un postulato.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri!
> 
> Si, conosco dei suoi amici ed è capitato che siamo usciti con diverse persone e frequentando dei locali
> Si, abbiamo fatto ben 2 vacanze insieme di più di una settimana, più alcuni week end
> ...


E non t'è mai venutra voglia di prenderlo a calci nelle palle? No, eh? Perchè io capisco uno/a sposata/o magari con prole che ha tutta una serie di difficoltà OGGETTIVE. Ma uno stronzo cagato a forza che non vuol scegliere tra una fidanzata e l'altra IO lo prenderei a sberle. A trentacinque anni e picco poi più che sberle sarebbe da buttare da un cavalcavia. E tu che gli stai pure appresso. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non t'è mai venutra voglia di prenderlo a calci nelle palle? No, eh? Perchè io capisco uno/a sposata/o magari con prole che ha tutta una serie di difficoltà OGGETTIVE. Ma uno stronzo cagato a forza che non vuol scegliere tra una fidanzata e l'altra IO lo prenderei a sberle. A trentacinque anni e picco poi più che sberle sarebbe da buttare da un cavalcavia. E tu che gli stai pure appresso. Mamma mamma.



Si Joey. 
Si su tutta la linea. 
Si avrei voluto diverse volte prenderlo a schiaffi. 
Si bisognerebbe buttarlo dal cavalcavia. 
Si mi sento anche un'idiota spesso, ultimamente molto meno però.... 
Se lui non è capace a prendere una decisione, lei non vuole vedere,  dopo 3 anni che lo rispedisco da lei mille volte  e lei non se lo sa tenere, perchè dovrei essere io a rinunciare ad una cosa che tutto sommato mi fa stare bene?. 
Ho sofferto tantissimo in passato, ovvio. Oggi molto meno. Ma sono certa che non ci vorrà molto tempo perchè mi stufi definitivamente.


----------



## Anais (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si Joey.
> Si su tutta la linea.
> Si avrei voluto diverse volte prenderlo a schiaffi.
> Si bisognerebbe buttarlo dal cavalcavia.
> ...


Però Calli, scusa, perchè dici che lei non se lo sa tenere?
Fino a prova contraria lui è ancora con lei.
Al di là del fatto che non è che lei stia facendo un grande affare ad averlo come uomo ufficiale.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Si Joey.
> Si su tutta la linea.
> Si avrei voluto diverse volte prenderlo a schiaffi.
> Si bisognerebbe buttarlo dal cavalcavia.
> ...


Perchè quello che ci fa stare bene nell'immediato a volte ci fa star male in prospettiva. Se ti abbotti di Nutella lì per lì stai meglio e poi stai peggio. Vedi tu.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Però Calli, scusa, perchè dici che lei non se lo sa tenere?
> Fino a prova contraria lui è ancora con lei.
> Al di là del fatto che non è che lei stia facendo un grande affare ad averlo come uomo ufficiale.


Non se lo sa tenere nei termini in cui per me riprendersi e tenersi un uomo, significa non fargli continuare a cercare un'altra che in 3 anni  lo ha sfanculato più e più volte. 

Ha avuto 10 anni per ottenere qualcosa da lui, matrimonio, convivenza insomma quello che vuoi (che so che vorrebbe).

Per me avere vicino una persona che di fatto dopo 10 anni non si vuole prendere degli impegni e da 3 anni ad alti e bassi frequenta sempre la stessa persona, (considera che anche se lei non sa la portata della relazione, ha scoperto che lui aveva un' altra)  con la quale tra l'altro ha tutto meno che un rapporto basato sul sesso, significa non sapersi affatto tenere una persona. 

Significa accontentarsi di una determinata situazione, in attesa di trovarne, a questo punto, una migliore.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè quello che ci fa stare bene nell'immediato a volte ci fa star male in prospettiva. Se ti abbotti di Nutella lì per lì stai meglio e poi stai peggio. Vedi tu.



Dopo 3 anni conosco le miei reazioni e i mutamenti di sentimento che ci sono stati.... 
Adesso forse ho il necessario distacco e la giusta disillusione per vivere la cosa al meglio.


----------



## devastata (11 Novembre 2013)

Scusami ma anche tu ti stai accontentando.

Chi ti assicura di com'e' il rapporto tra loro?  lui?

Non fidarti.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Dopo 3 anni conosco le miei reazioni e i mutamenti di sentimento che ci sono stati....
> Adesso forse ho il necessario distacco e la giusta disillusione per vivere la cosa al meglio.


Non hai nè l'uno nè l'altra altrimenti lo avresti già mandato a pisciare. Se stai qui è proprio perchè stai male.


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Scusami ma anche tu ti stai accontentando.
> 
> Chi ti assicura di com'e' il rapporto tra loro? lui?
> 
> Non fidarti.


Devastata, forse non sono stata chiara. 
A me del loro rapporto a questo punto non me ne potrebbe fregare meno. 
A me importa di  come lui sta con me e si comporta con me. 
Io lo sento, lo vedo, se ho bisogno di qualsiasi cosa lui c'è. 
Dorme a casa mia. 

Ovvio che mi sto accontentando è ovvio si... Ma da qualche tempo a questa parte ho fatto un'analisi costi -benefici e in questo momento preciso della mia vita, ho più da guadagnare che da perdere ad averlo vicino. 
Di lei, non mi importa e ti dirò dopo tutto questo tempo, non ne sono nemmeno gelosa. Ripeto, il nostro è un rapporto di confidenze, parole, sesso, coccole, sostegno reciproco. Per cui io non sono gelosa di lei come donna (credimi che ho fatto una fatica esagerata ad arrivare a questo, mi sono quasi ammalata in passato). Al massimo posso essere gelosa di quelle ore nel week end che passano insieme. 

Ma ripeto, se lei non se l'è saputo tenere.. no vedo perchè io, dopo tutto questo tempo, dovrei rinunciarci. 

Potrei avere di più? certo... ma anche molto meno. Per il momento va bene così ed è ovvio che prima o poi mi stuferò...


----------



## Calipso (11 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai nè l'uno nè l'altra altrimenti lo avresti già mandato a pisciare. Se stai qui è proprio perchè stai male.


Ovvio che questa cosa non mi fa godere Joey... Ma non so come spiegarti...non immaginarmi in lacrime costantemente, distrutta... 
No. 
Non più. 
Dopo l'esperienza fallimentare con il mio ex, io sto semplicemente prendendo il mio tempo. I miei spazi. Il mio equilibrio. e tutto ciò che mi fa stare bene. Rinunciare a lui in questo momento mi farebbe stare male, quindi non ci rinuncio. 
In questo caso il mio è puro egoismo. 
Non ho voglia di fare piani, avere la paura del futuro, pianificare, credere in qualcosa. 

Non ho più voglia. Non è mai servito a niente, solo a stare male da morire quando credevo davvero che qualcosa potesse realizzarsi secondo i miei sogni. (non solo da un punto di vista sentimentale) 

Quindi sai che c'è? Finche dura ok.... magari domani mi stufo... incontro qualcuno... capita una qualsiasi cosa (e credimi che ho valutato tutte le ipotetsi negative, proprio tutte) quando questo avverrà mi adeguerò e se dovrò lasciarlo per sempre, almeno me la sarò vissuta e non avrò sprecato mesi (come ho già fatto) a cercare di reprimere un sentimento, per cadere tutte le volte più un basso di prima.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ovvio che questa cosa non mi fa godere Joey... Ma non so come spiegarti...non immaginarmi in lacrime costantemente, distrutta...
> No.
> Non più.
> Dopo l'esperienza fallimentare con il mio ex, io sto semplicemente prendendo il mio tempo. I miei spazi. Il mio equilibrio. e tutto ciò che mi fa stare bene. Rinunciare a lui in questo momento mi farebbe stare male, quindi non ci rinuncio.
> ...


Eh, pare vero. Comunque il coglione della situazione è lui. E mica poco.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Da principiante mi permetto di interpretare la cosa così.
> L'amante crede di essere più desiderato della moglie perché secondo convenzionali parametri un marito contento non cerca un amante. Se la cerca è perché ha dei problemi con la moglie.
> Quindi l'amante è semplicemente un marito scontento.
> Un'altra amante cancella questa convinzione e introduce la domanda:
> ...


Sai oggi ho visto una signora di una certa età al bar.
Proprio lei raccontava delle sue difficoltà affettive dopo che si è separata.
Diceva che alla sua età non trovi uomini liberi.
Ma trovi molti uomini NON liberi, che non si liberebbero MAI per te.

Era molto incazzata.
Diceva infatti che sti uomini NON liberi, ma disponibili a, dopo tre volte che ci era uscita
Le scaraventavano addosso tutte le problematicità della loro vita di coppia.

Dici bene
Un marito contento non cerca altrove.
Anzi valorizza quello che ha.

Poi ti dico io una roba convenzionale.
Osserviamo certi uomini.
Hanno una montagna di tempo libero da dedicare alle donne.

Perchè sono ricchi?
NO.
In genere non hanno nessuna voglia di lavorare.

Osserviamo anche fenomeni per cui capitani d'impresa si riducono al lastrico per correre dietro alle donne.

Un marito contento e impegnato ha il cuore là dove sono i suoi tesori.

Cioè non è che la fedeltà ti pesi.

E' che proprio non ti viene in mente di andare a donne.

Me ne sono accorto perfino io.
Sai quando ho molte cose da fare, le donne sono proprio l'ultimo, ma l'ultimo dei miei pensieri...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai oggi ho visto una signora di una certa età al bar.
> Proprio lei raccontava delle sue difficoltà affettive dopo che si è separata.
> Diceva che alla sua età non trovi uomini liberi.
> Ma trovi molti uomini NON liberi, che non si liberebbero MAI per te.
> ...


Ma mica e vero amico,e non pensare che io sia l'unico che tradisce tanto per farlo.e'pieno di''colleghi/e'',che a casa non hanno alcuna mancanza.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma mica e vero amico,e non pensare che io sia l'unico che tradisce tanto per farlo.e'pieno di''colleghi/e'',che a casa non hanno alcuna mancanza.


Un conto sono le mancanze
Un conto è essere contenti della propria vita.

TU dici bene che puoi permetterti di fare certe cose
perchè il cuore lo lasci a casa.

Sono cagate e lo sai anche tu.

Il problema è che per tua moglie non sarebbero cagate no?


----------



## Principessa (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Devastata, forse non sono stata chiara.
> A me del loro rapporto a questo punto non me ne potrebbe fregare meno.
> A me importa di  come lui sta con me e si comporta con me.
> Io lo sento, lo vedo, se ho bisogno di qualsiasi cosa lui c'è.
> ...


Ma lui non è di nessuno...

E' un furbetto che se la spassa con più persone.

Più che accontentarti, a mio parere, ti sminuisci. Dopo il passo importante che hai fatto di non essere più gelosa e non pretendere cose che difficilmente ti darà, non sai fare il passo successivo di diventare come o peggio di lui?
 Uno che si prende da più persone il meglio, non si impegna e vive alla giornata?

Boh, io da single ho sempre fatto così. Ma anche da non-single a volte 

Mi dispiace se il mio tono sembra duro, è che per me gli uomini che si comportano così non meriterebbero di intrattenere menage a trois con persone che gli sono pure fedeli.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un conto sono le mancanze
> Un conto è essere contenti della propria vita.
> 
> TU dici bene che puoi permetterti di fare certe cose
> ...


Conte...penso di essere il piu'''maturo''qua'dentro,fidati di me...........il cuore lo lasciamo tutti a casa.solo che alle moglie insoddisfatte piace,avere un'amante che fingendo,le dice''quanto ti amo''.
mia moglie...meglio non pensarci...:scared:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte...penso di essere il piu'''maturo''qua'dentro,fidati di me...........il cuore lo lasciamo tutti a casa.solo che alle moglie insoddisfatte piace,avere un'amante che fingendo,le dice''quanto ti amo''.
> mia moglie...meglio non pensarci...:scared:


ovvio se tu pensassi alle legnate di tua moglie
smetteresti di tradire all'istante...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Non se lo sa tenere nei termini in cui per me *riprendersi e tenersi un uomo*, significa *non fargli continuare a cercare un'altra* che in 3 anni  lo ha sfanculato più e più volte.
> 
> Ha avuto 10 anni per *ottenere qualcosa da lui*, matrimonio, convivenza insomma quello che vuoi (che so che vorrebbe).
> 
> ...


e tu dici che su questa logica si può costruire un rapporto? prendersi, riprendersi, non fargli fare, ottenere...
e che è, una marionetta?


----------



## devastata (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Devastata, forse non sono stata chiara.
> A me del loro rapporto a questo punto non me ne potrebbe fregare meno.
> A me importa di  come lui sta con me e si comporta con me.
> Io lo sento, lo vedo, se ho bisogno di qualsiasi cosa lui c'è.
> ...



Se ti fa stare bene allora continua a tenertelo, però non dare per scontate cose che cosi scontate possono non essere.

Per certi versi leggerti mi ricorda molto l'unica telefonata che ho avuto con la squallida del mio ex-marito, anche lei aveva dato per certe cose che poi ha capito non esserlo, anche lui dormiva con lei, quando io ero al mare, usciva a cena con lei, quando io ero via o si inventava serate musicali, sicuramente si sarà fatta pure più di una vacanza a casa mia, quando io ero via e succedeva spesso, peccato che tutto sia crollato con lei appena scoppiata la 'bomba', e lei inspiegabilmente era molto gelosa di me, e non capisco il perchè visto che dava per scontato che noi fossimo separati in casa, cosa che sicuramente a lui faceva comodo farle credere, inoltre era pure gelosa di altre ipotetiche o meno, non saprei , amanti. La conclusione è stata che lei ha amaramente ammeso di aver perso quasi sei anni per niente. Per me se lo può riprendere oggi stesso e da mesi.  Anzi, ancora prima della sua telefonata avevo parlato con sua madre e le avevo detto dei miei sospetti (e la madre che fingeva di non sapere niente era perfettamente al corrente della loro relazione) e le avevo sottolineato varie volte  che poteva dire alla figlia di prenderselo pure.

Ti auguro non sia il tuo caso, però potresti rimpiangere anche tu di aver perso anni illudentoti, anche se so quanto sia importante avere qualcuno che ci abbracci, anche quando sappiamo che sono falsi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Devastata, forse non sono stata chiara.
> A me *del *l*oro* *rapporto *a questo punto *non* *me ne potrebbe *fregare meno.
> A me importa di  come lui sta con me e si comporta con me.
> Io lo sento, lo vedo, se ho bisogno di qualsiasi cosa lui c'è.
> ...


Sì sì di lei non ti importa nulla, sì certo.
Tu (e lei) potreste avere meno.
Lui è difficile che potrebbe aver di più. Persino se si convertisse all'Islam dovrebbe garantire di più a entrambe.
Lui di lì non si muove. Perché dovrebbe?
Finché non ne trova due più giovani.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu dici che su questa logica si può costruire un rapporto? prendersi, riprendersi, non fargli fare, ottenere...
> e che è, una marionetta?



Chiara, mi sembra che lui sia tutto meno che una marionetta.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì sì di lei non ti importa nulla, sì certo.
> Tu (e lei) potreste avere meno.
> Lui è difficile che potrebbe aver di più. Persino se si convertisse all'Islam dovrebbe garantire di più a entrambe.
> Lui di lì non si muove. Perché dovrebbe?
> Finché non ne trova due più giovani.



Può essere.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se ti fa stare bene allora continua a tenertelo, però non dare per scontate cose che cosi scontate possono non essere.
> 
> Per certi versi leggerti mi ricorda molto l'unica telefonata che ho avuto con la squallida del mio ex-marito, anche lei aveva dato per certe cose che poi ha capito non esserlo, anche lui dormiva con lei, quando io ero al mare, usciva a cena con lei, quando io ero via o si inventava serate musicali, sicuramente si sarà fatta pure più di una vacanza a casa mia, quando io ero via e succedeva spesso, peccato che tutto sia crollato con lei appena scoppiata la 'bomba', e lei inspiegabilmente era molto gelosa di me, e non capisco il perchè visto che dava per scontato che noi fossimo separati in casa, cosa che sicuramente a lui faceva comodo farle credere, inoltre era pure gelosa di altre ipotetiche o meno, non saprei , amanti. La conclusione è stata che lei ha amaramente ammeso di aver perso quasi sei anni per niente. Per me se lo può riprendere oggi stesso e da mesi. Anzi, ancora prima della sua telefonata avevo parlato con sua madre e le avevo detto dei miei sospetti (e la madre che fingeva di non sapere niente era perfettamente al corrente della loro relazione) e le avevo sottolineato varie volte che poteva dire alla figlia di prenderselo pure.
> 
> Ti auguro non sia il tuo caso, però potresti rimpiangere anche tu di aver perso anni illudentoti, anche se so quanto sia importante avere qualcuno che ci abbracci, anche quando sappiamo che sono falsi.



Perdonami devastata, ma la situazione è un pò diversa.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Chiara, mi sembra che lui sia tutto meno che una marionetta.


Infatti, scusami: non mi sono fatta capire. 
Lui non è una marionetta, ma colui che conduce il gioco, grazie alla concezione dei rapporti affettivi e sentimentali fra i sessi che traspare dal tuo racconto e che evidentemente appartiene anche all'altra. Dare/avere nel senso più basso del termine, barattare le briciole, trarre soddisfazione dal poco che si riesce a strappare alla controparte, accontentarsi.
Ora: capisco lo sforzo e il lavoro che stai facendo per staccarti da questa logica, il fatto che vai allontanandoti giorno dopo giorno da lui: ma io credo che farei un'operazione di pulizia totale da un giorno all'altro, e che la zona ludico/sessuale che lui sembra fornirti e che dici di voler tenere finché non ti stancherai (....) andrei a cercarla da un'altra parte.


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, scusami: non mi sono fatta capire.
> Lui non è una marionetta, ma colui che conduce il gioco, grazie alla concezione dei rapporti affettivi e sentimentali fra i sessi che traspare dal tuo racconto e che evidentemente appartiene anche all'altra. Dare/avere nel senso più basso del termine, barattare le briciole, trarre soddisfazione dal poco che si riesce a strappare alla controparte, accontentarsi.
> Ora: *capisco lo sforzo e il lavoro che stai facendo per staccarti da questa logica*, il fatto che vai allontanandoti giorno dopo giorno da lui: ma io credo che farei un'operazione di pulizia totale da un giorno all'altro, e che la zona ludico/sessuale che lui sembra fornirti e che dici di voler tenere finché non ti stancherai (....) andrei a cercarla da un'altra parte.


Ok Chiara! adesso mi è più chiaro...  
Purtroppo la pulizia totale da un giorno all'altro, che ho cercato di fare tempo fa  - come mi sembra evidente- non è stata efficace , almeno sul lungo periodo...

Il problema di base è che non mi mi offre una zona ludico sessuale...se fosse quello, sarebbe tutto molto più semplice... Io credo prima o poi, questo mio attaccamento si esaurirà da solo... 
Non sono una sciocca...e vedo ben bene i suoi limiti...e il suo egoismo imperante... questo mi permette un certo distacco nel mio rapporto con lui... Non ancora definitivo ma certamente maggiore rispetto a tempo fa.
Dici benissimo.... Il mio è un lavoro di distacco da una logica e  un meccanismo...difficilissimo. 
E' l'uomo che ho amato più di chiunque altro... visto che non riesco ad eliminarlo in un colpo solo... Vivendolo... senza patemi d'animo...cerco di smontarlo pezzo su pezzo...godendomi quello che mi da... 

- e detto tra noi, più passa il tempo, più lui mi rende questo meccanismo, più facile. Gli allontanamenti bruschi mi hanno sempre portata a tornare indietro... vediamo se così cambia qsa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ok Chiara! adesso mi è più chiaro...
> Purtroppo la pulizia totale da un giorno all'altro, che ho cercato di fare tempo fa  - come mi sembra evidente- non è stata efficace , almeno sul lungo periodo...
> 
> Il problema di base è che non mi mi offre una zona ludico sessuale...se fosse quello, sarebbe tutto molto più semplice... Io credo prima o poi, questo mio attaccamento si esaurirà da solo...
> ...



primo neretto: bene, sei sulla buona strada 

secondo neretto: ognuno di noi ha esperienze diverse, effettivamente. io ho riscontrato che l'allontanamento brusco MA correttamente giustificato da situazioni in cui vedevo chiaramente il monopolio esercitato su di me (e parlo anche di mio marito) hanno dato risultati e risvolti più che validi e molto molto più soddisfacenti ai miei rapporti


----------



## Calipso (12 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> primo neretto: bene, sei sulla buona strada
> 
> secondo neretto: ognuno di noi ha esperienze diverse, effettivamente. io ho riscontrato che l'allontanamento brusco MA correttamente giustificato da situazioni in cui vedevo chiaramente il monopolio esercitato su di me (e parlo anche di mio marito) hanno dato risultati e risvolti più che validi e molto molto più soddisfacenti ai miei rapporti


Guarda... in realtà in altre situazioni io ho sempre utilizzato l'effetto ceretta  ..
doloroso, massacrante, immediato ma efficace. 
In questo caso è più forte di me... Torno sui miei passi. 
Non sono riuscita ad essere coerente e per questo, ai suoi occhi, ho certamente perso di credibilità.... (dandomi la zappa sui piedi da sola, anche in questo, sono molto consapevole, non credere). 
Quindi assodato il fatto che le ho provate tutte... compreso quella di stare con un altro, mi sono messa a tavolino. 
Non sono come si potrebbe pensare, completamente in balia degli eventi o delle emozioni, tanto meno di lui.
Questa storia, come ho già detto mi ha massacrata anche al livello fisico. 
Oggi è diverso. Quando con il mio ex ufficiale ci siamo lasciati mi sono scientemente messa a tavolino, valutando pro, contro, rischi, nel "tornare in quella situazione". 
Ho valutato razionalmente e pragmaticamente e ho scelto una determinata strada mettendomi però dei paletti emotivi e pratici enormi (a differenza di prima).
Ci sono giorni in cui sto meglio, giorni in cui scivolo un pò ma non tanto per lui, quanto più per il mio stato d'animo generale. 
Per farla breve... sto cercando di farmi un antidoto... e non è detto che nn ci riesca. 
Io gli voglio un bene immenso Chiara credimi, ma, mentre sotto certi aspetti lo stimo tantissimo, sotto altri - mi sembra evidente quali siano- lo valuto e lo tratto anche, come se fosse un poveretto limitato omuncolo. Lo tratto anche, ripeto. 
Non a caso io non indago più sul rapporto con l'altra, non faccio domande, non cerco più di convincerlo a fare nulla... 
Guardo solo lui, nel suo agire con me e  nella sua incapacità di prendere una posizione. 
Chissà che piano piano tutto questo non me lo faccia scadere del tutto e mi liberi anche da una certa dipendenza psicologica (di cui sono consapevole e dei cui motivi, sono, purtroppo, ancora più consapevole. Ed è li che sta la difficoltà grossa )


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Guarda... in realtà in altre situazioni io ho sempre utilizzato l'effetto ceretta  ..
> doloroso, massacrante, immediato ma efficace.
> In questo caso è più forte di me... Torno sui miei passi.
> Non sono riuscita ad essere coerente e per questo, ai suoi occhi, ho certamente perso di credibilità.... (dandomi la zappa sui piedi da sola, anche in questo, sono molto consapevole, non credere).
> ...


Non sei in balìa degli eventi ma di te stessa.
Lui non prende posizione ma sei tu che non vuoi fare questa ceretta.
Hai paura di strappare qualcosa d'altro oltre lui. Un'idea di te stessa?


----------



## Calipso (13 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non sei in balìa degli eventi ma di te stessa.
> *Lui non prende posizione ma sei tu che non vuoi fare questa ceretta.
> Hai paura di strappare qualcosa d'altro oltre lui. Un'idea di te stessa?



Ciao Brunè! 
io credo l'esatto opposto.... ho una percezione lucidissima della mia persona in questo frangente e non solo, sto facendo un grosso lavoro su di me, in linea generale, lungo faticoso ma importante. Certo che sono io a non volerla fare... l'ho dichiarato più di una volta, ma credimi non ci sono strane dietrologie su cosa ho paura di strappare da me stessa. 
So bene il perchè di questa "dipendenza" e non è certo se allontanassi lui che strapperei qsa che non mi appartiene più!.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Brunè!
> io credo l'esatto opposto.... ho una percezione lucidissima della mia persona in questo frangente e non solo, sto facendo un grosso lavoro su di me, in linea generale, lungo faticoso ma importante. Certo che sono io a non volerla fare... l'ho dichiarato più di una volta, ma credimi non ci sono strane dietrologie su cosa ho paura di strappare da me stessa.
> So bene il perchè di questa "dipendenza" e non è certo se allontanassi lui che strapperei qsa che non mi appartiene più!.


Tu sai di fare una cosa sbagliata (per te sia chiaro, per l'altra è opinabile) perché l'hai detto e hai cercato di uscire da questa relazione. In questo sei lucida.
Però poi non riesci e il perché è naturale che non ti sia chiaro come credi, altrimenti seguiresti la prima opzione.
Ovvio che poi tutti facciamo lo stesso e cambiamo quando siamo pronte per farlo e solo dopo capiamo perché prima non lo eravamo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E non t'è mai venutra voglia di prenderlo a calci nelle palle? No, eh? Perchè io capisco uno/a sposata/o magari con prole che ha tutta una serie di difficoltà OGGETTIVE. Ma uno stronzo cagato a forza che non vuol scegliere tra una fidanzata e l'altra IO lo prenderei a sberle. A trentacinque anni e picco poi più che sberle sarebbe da buttare da un cavalcavia. E tu che gli stai pure appresso. Mamma mamma.


quoto, condivido e sottoscrivo.


----------



## Pleasure (16 Novembre 2013)

Per tutti è stato via per lavoro....
invece è venuto a dormire da me..è stato con me 2 notti ma voleva stare con l'altra la seconda notte...ha visto che ci son rimasta male e allora ha modificato i suoi piani e quindi è rimasto... ma si è messaggiato con lei spesso anche se mi diceva bugie sapevo che era lei. Al mattino è partito dopo colazione per poter vedere un paio d'ore finalmente anche l'altra. Come amante dovrei essere contenta del tempo che ha dedicato a me? Solo che non capisco perché da un po di tempo....da quando c'è anche l'altra...lui a volte con me fa fatica..si eccita subito..poi basta. A volte si riprende e facciamo l'amore e a volte invece niente. E dunque mi domando perché passa con me del tempo ma ha la testa altrove.....e posso immaginare dove.... why?????


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Per tutti è stato via per lavoro....
> invece è venuto a dormire da me..è stato con me 2 notti ma voleva stare con l'altra la seconda notte...ha visto che ci son rimasta male e allora ha modificato i suoi piani e quindi è rimasto... ma si è messaggiato con lei spesso anche se mi diceva bugie sapevo che era lei. Al mattino è partito dopo colazione per poter vedere un paio d'ore finalmente anche l'altra. Come amante dovrei essere contenta del tempo che ha dedicato a me? Solo che non capisco perché da un po di tempo....da quando c'è anche l'altra...lui a volte con me fa fatica..si eccita subito..poi basta. A volte si riprende e facciamo l'amore e a volte invece niente. E dunque mi domando perché passa con me del tempo ma ha la testa altrove.....e posso immaginare dove.... why?????


perchè star male come in una storia, quando si sa che è solo un passatempo per lui? il tuo ruolo purtroppo non ti mette in condizioni di farti queste domande, son già di troppo se le domande le pone la moglie, ne NE HA diritto!! Ma davvero non ci sono uomini liberi che possono farti sognare??


----------



## Pleasure (16 Novembre 2013)

Si lo so che la moglie ha tutti i diritti eccc.....
ma voi amanti vorreste sentirvi desiderate dall'amante con cui state spero...
qui nascono le mie domande. Perché non mi lascia andare se poi alla fine ha la testa altrove...perché allora decide di accontentarmi sempre come le 2 notti passate con me invece di fare come aveva in mente. Ogni volta che mi stufo e lo mando a quel paese lui mi tempesta di sms e di "pianti". Con questo non voglio sentirmi dire "Perché ti ama" anche perché lo so che non è così. Vorrei solo capire con il vostro aiuto perché un uomo si comporta così.  Preoccupandosi che non capisca che ha altre, cercando di accontentare ogni mia "richiesta" (ha sempre fatto così) e poi non sempre riesce a fare l'amore. Lo conosco e non è mai stato così.  In questo ultimo periodo invece spesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si lo so che la moglie ha tutti i diritti eccc.....
> ma voi amanti vorreste sentirvi desiderate dall'amante con cui state spero...
> qui nascono le mie domande. Perché non mi lascia andare se poi alla fine ha la testa altrove...perché allora decide di accontentarmi sempre come le 2 notti passate con me invece di fare come aveva in mente. Ogni volta che mi stufo e lo mando a quel paese lui mi tempesta di sms e di "pianti". Con questo non voglio sentirmi dire "Perché ti ama" anche perché lo so che non è così. Vorrei solo capire con il vostro aiuto perché un uomo si comporta così.  Preoccupandosi che non capisca che ha altre, cercando di accontentare ogni mia "richiesta" (ha sempre fatto così) e poi non sempre riesce a fare l'amore. Lo conosco e non è mai stato così.  In questo ultimo periodo invece spesso.


Scusa la franchezza ma nn ti rispetta come persona,non c'è molto da dire, mi sembra il suo una specie di sacrificio che si impone per accontentarti.. Lascialo tu prima che perda ogni tipo di rispetto per te. Sicuramente non è semplice x te questa scelta ma credo che una sana scossa al vostro rapporto la devi dare, se non altro per recuperare un tantino di autostima


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si lo so che la moglie ha tutti i diritti eccc.....
> ma voi amanti vorreste sentirvi desiderate dall'amante con cui state spero...
> qui nascono le mie domande. Perché non mi lascia andare se poi alla fine ha la testa altrove...perché allora decide di accontentarmi sempre come le 2 notti passate con me invece di fare come aveva in mente. Ogni volta che mi stufo e lo mando a quel paese lui mi tempesta di sms e di "pianti". Con questo non voglio sentirmi dire "Perché ti ama" anche perché lo so che non è così. Vorrei solo capire con il vostro aiuto perché un uomo si comporta così.  Preoccupandosi che non capisca che ha altre, cercando di accontentare ogni mia "richiesta" (ha sempre fatto così) e poi non sempre riesce a fare l'amore. Lo conosco e non è mai stato così.  In questo ultimo periodo invece spesso.


Cioè a volte non riesce a far sesso con te? Ho capito male?


----------



## Pleasure (16 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè a volte non riesce a far sesso con te? Ho capito male?[/QUOTE
> 
> Esatto, si eccita subito e poi basta, a volte si riprende e va fino in fondo e a volte niente..
> ma perché insiste se è evidente che ha la testa altrove. Ed io lo conosco, con me non è mai successo prima ma da un po di tempo è così...


----------



## Leda (16 Novembre 2013)

Ma chi è l'altra? La moglie o un'altra amante ancora? 

La cileccona secondo me si spiega facilmente con uno stato di ansia.
Quest'uomo prima o poi crolla o ti lascia, mi sa. Non ce la fa più a gestire tutti i casini che ha messo in piedi, e sta in un posto mentre con la testa è in un altro. 

Non capisco perchè non ne approfitti tu per prendere una boccata di aria buona e svoltare.
Non vedi che questa storia non sta facendo bene a nessuno?


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cioè a volte non riesce a far sesso con te? Ho capito male?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Per tutti è stato via per lavoro....
> invece è venuto a dormire da me..è stato con me 2 notti ma voleva stare con l'altra la seconda notte...ha visto che ci son rimasta male e allora ha modificato i suoi piani e quindi è rimasto... ma si è messaggiato con lei spesso anche se mi diceva bugie sapevo che era lei. Al mattino è partito dopo colazione per poter vedere un paio d'ore finalmente anche l'altra. Come amante dovrei essere contenta del tempo che ha dedicato a me? Solo che non capisco perché da un po di tempo....da quando c'è anche l'altra...lui a volte con me fa fatica..si eccita subito..poi basta. A volte si riprende e facciamo l'amore e a volte invece niente. E dunque mi domando perché passa con me del tempo ma ha la testa altrove.....e posso immaginare dove.... why?????


Concordo con Leda: sta storia non fa bene a nessuno. Soprattutto non fa bene a te.
Domandati perché TU ci stai.


Pleasure ha detto:


> Si lo so che la moglie ha tutti i diritti eccc.....
> ma voi amanti vorreste sentirvi desiderate dall'amante con cui state spero...
> qui nascono le mie domande. Perché non mi lascia andare se poi alla fine ha la testa altrove...perché allora decide di accontentarmi sempre come le 2 notti passate con me invece di fare come aveva in mente. Ogni volta che mi stufo e lo mando a quel paese lui mi tempesta di sms e di "pianti". Con questo non voglio sentirmi dire "Perché ti ama" anche perché lo so che non è così. Vorrei solo capire con il vostro aiuto perché un uomo si comporta così.  Preoccupandosi che non capisca che ha altre, cercando di accontentare ogni mia "richiesta" (ha sempre fatto così) e poi non sempre riesce a fare l'amore. Lo conosco e non è mai stato così.  In questo ultimo periodo invece spesso.


Te lo spiego secondo il mio punto di vista.
Un uomo si sposa ed è eccitato dalla donna che sposa e questo lo gratifica non solo perché fa sesso ma anche perché fa eccitare e godere una donna.
Col tempo (per ragioni fisiche o psicologiche, fisiologiche o patologiche) non prova più questa eccitazione e si sente estremamente frustrato.
Cerca un'altra donna che lo ecciti e sia funzionale non a cambiargli la vita ma a compensare quella frustrazione che da sessuale sta diventando emotiva.
Poiché la gratificazione arriva sempre più faticosamente, allarga il numero di donne nella speranza che trovando più donne disponibili possa accrescersi la sua eccitazione.
Aumentando il sovraffaticamento e lo stress e poi l'ansia si trova in una situazione che lo fa sentire sempre più frustrato e in ansia, peggiorando ulteriormente.
Le donne coinvolte sono funzionali e non importanti in sé, anche se chi è sempre disponibile, nonostante tutto, viene tenuta da conto.
Col tempo cercherà altri espedienti che gli ricreino l'eccitazione perduta.


----------



## Pleasure (16 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pleasure ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quanti anni ha? E' più grande di te, no?
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si è più grande di me. Io non sono mai stata con un coetaneo o più giovane. Ma non credo che il suo sia un problema dovuto all'età. Credo più che ha la testa dall'altra..io per lui sono forse la solita minestra? Ma allora perché contiuare a volermi come amante?
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Leda: sta storia non fa bene a nessuno. Soprattutto non fa bene a te.
> Domandati perché TU ci stai.
> 
> Te lo spiego secondo il mio punto di vista.
> ...


Quoto non tutti però i narcisi si


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si è più grande di me. Io non sono mai stata con un coetaneo o più giovane. Ma non credo che il suo sia un problema dovuto all'età. Credo più che ha la testa dall'altra..io per lui sono forse la solita minestra? Ma allora perché contiuare a volermi come amante?
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto non tutti però i narcisi si


Ovvio, per fortuna, non tutti. E' un'interpretazione delle ragioni di uno che ha più amanti e dimostra difficoltà.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Leda: sta storia non fa bene a nessuno. Soprattutto non fa bene a te.
> Domandati perché TU ci stai.
> 
> Te lo spiego secondo il mio punto di vista.
> ...


Mah...
Non sono le donne ad eccitarci...
E' quello che fanno con noi o a noi o per noi ad eccitarci....

Facciamo sovente questo errore...
Mo cerco de farla contenta così la pianta.

Ma li ci freghiamo
Perchè una volta fatta contenta
chiederà sempre più e di meglio

fino ad esasperarci.

Sovente chi ha tante donne
è perchè loro lo cercano come api con il miele....

E lui non riesce a dire di no...

Capita a volte che questi uomini incontrino una tizia così diversa dalle altre donne che si dicono.

Mo desso chiudo tutti i miei circhi e sto solo con lei.

QUesta mi piace per davvero....
Oh cazzo sono io che cerco lei...
Finalmente posso dare
prima ero solo un maiale rimpinzato...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Si lo so che la moglie ha tutti i diritti eccc.....
> ma voi amanti vorreste sentirvi desiderate dall'amante con cui state spero...
> qui nascono le mie domande. Perché non mi lascia andare se poi alla fine ha la testa altrove...perché allora decide di accontentarmi sempre come le 2 notti passate con me invece di fare come aveva in mente. Ogni volta che mi stufo e lo mando a quel paese lui mi tempesta di sms e di "pianti". Con questo non voglio sentirmi dire "Perché ti ama" anche perché lo so che non è così. Vorrei solo capire con il vostro aiuto perché un uomo si comporta così.  Preoccupandosi che non capisca che ha altre, cercando di accontentare ogni mia "richiesta" (ha sempre fatto così) e poi non sempre riesce a fare l'amore. Lo conosco e non è mai stato così.  In questo ultimo periodo invece spesso.


ti rendi conto che stai chiedendo dei "perchè" inutili tanto per aggrapparti a qualcosa....  Ad ogni modo io nn sono amante... Ma un uomo finché nn esplicita che vuole qualcosa di più del sesso, mai aspettata nulla,se non sesso e divertimento... Ti stai complicando tutto e stai costruendo dubbi che non hanno senso...l'unico dubbio dovrebbe averlo la moglie del perché invece di lasciarla continua a mettere su delle farse... Capirai che gli costa due notti passarle con te... Mah scusa forse cosa è scontato quel qualcuno non lo è per un altro..


----------



## andrea53 (17 Novembre 2013)

*esatto!*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pleasure ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè è un narciso vigliacco che non accetta che tu possa lasciarlo ma al contempo ha "paura" di lasciarti andare, non tanto perchè a te ci tiene particolarmente ma perchè ci sei se gli servi. Per quello, a volte, ti "accontenta" con una notte in più o simili.
> ...


----------



## Pleasure (17 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Non sono le donne ad eccitarci...
> E' quello che fanno con noi o a noi o per noi ad eccitarci....
> 
> ...




Conte ho capito il tuo discorso ma io non pretendo sempre di più, non voglio che lasci la moglie e so benissimo che ha sempre avuto altre amanti e anche su questo non ho nessun diritto di rompere.  Ma se fino ad un mese fa le altre amanti erano "vecchie conoscenze" tornate..
questa che ha adesso è "nuova" è quindi presissimo da lei si vede che le piace (quando legge i messaggi di lei, ha un mezzo sorrisetto stampato in faccia) So benissimo che non dovrei rompere neanche su questo ma nel momento in cui da 1 mese ad oggi quando sei con me non ti ecciti più come prima perché la sua testa non è li con me...
a me questo fa arrabbiare. L'amante deve darti piacere non incazzature.
lui mi dice che sta bene con me anche se non facciamo necessariamente sesso....
Vi rendete conto??  Mica ho bisogno del "fidanzatino" anche perché è sposato
 o della semplice compagnia, per quello ho gli amici. Ma lui ogni volta che provo a lasciarlo per questo mi dice di non fare così, che non può pensare di non potermi più chiamare Amore e bla bla bla...
Domani lo lascio nuovamente...tanto so già che mi farà bei discorsi con gli occhi lucidi e finte coccole per addolcirmi. E mi dirà che sono io la stronza che lo vuole solo per sesso!!


----------



## devastata (17 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Conte ho capito il tuo discorso ma io non pretendo sempre di più, non voglio che lasci la moglie e so benissimo che ha sempre avuto altre amanti e anche su questo non ho nessun diritto di rompere.  Ma se fino ad un mese fa le altre amanti erano "vecchie conoscenze" tornate..
> questa che ha adesso è "*nuova" *è quindi presissimo da lei si vede che le piace (quando legge i messaggi di lei, ha un mezzo sorrisetto stampato in faccia) So benissimo che non dovrei rompere neanche su questo ma nel momento in cui da 1 mese ad oggi quando sei con me non ti ecciti più come prima perché la sua testa non è li con me...
> a me questo fa arrabbiare. L'amante deve darti piacere non incazzature.
> lui mi dice che sta bene con me anche se non facciamo necessariamente sesso....
> ...



Non potrebbe essere che quella 'nuova' è ancora un sogno, e questo è molto molto piu' attraente di quello che già 'ha'?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Conte ho capito il tuo discorso ma io non pretendo sempre di più, non voglio che lasci la moglie e so benissimo che ha sempre avuto altre amanti e anche su questo non ho nessun diritto di rompere.  Ma se fino ad un mese fa le altre amanti erano "vecchie conoscenze" tornate..
> questa che ha adesso è "nuova" è quindi presissimo da lei si vede che le piace (quando legge i messaggi di lei, ha un mezzo sorrisetto stampato in faccia) So benissimo che non dovrei rompere neanche su questo ma nel momento in cui da 1 mese ad oggi quando sei con me non ti ecciti più come prima perché la sua testa non è li con me...
> a me questo fa arrabbiare. L'amante deve darti piacere non incazzature.
> lui mi dice che sta bene con me anche se non facciamo necessariamente sesso....
> ...


Sono una di quelle che dice che un'amante non deve pretendere ma tra questo e farsi umiliare direi che c'é una notevole differenza.
Quindi quando sei con me sei con me. Non ridacchi a messaggini di nessuna, non ti viene memmeno in mente di dirmi che hai due notti una stai con me e una con un'altra ma se insisto decidi di farmi contenta. 
Ma stai scherzando? Quattro calci nel culo....e via


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Conte ho capito il tuo discorso ma io non pretendo sempre di più, non voglio che lasci la moglie e so benissimo che ha sempre avuto altre amanti e anche su questo non ho nessun diritto di rompere.  Ma se fino ad un mese fa le altre amanti erano "vecchie conoscenze" tornate..
> questa che ha adesso è "nuova" è quindi presissimo da lei si vede che le piace (quando legge i messaggi di lei, ha un mezzo sorrisetto stampato in faccia) So benissimo che non dovrei rompere neanche su questo ma nel momento in cui da 1 mese ad oggi quando sei con me non ti ecciti più come prima perché la sua testa non è li con me...
> a me questo fa arrabbiare. L'amante deve darti piacere non incazzature.
> lui mi dice che sta bene con me anche se non facciamo necessariamente sesso....
> ...


Si ma in tutto ciò lui ti ha spiegato perché debba avere: moglie, amante, amante1, amante2,amante3.?.. Visto che secondo il suo parere quando tenti di lasciarlo lui  ti accusa di volerlo solo per sesso perche lui con moglie e amanti che fa gioca a bridge? Ora c'è una nuova ...tra poco la nuova sarà vecchia ... E allora avanti un'altra nuova e così via ... Ora se vuoi un uomo così non c'è nulla dare eccepire ma se tu ti rattristi per questo è evidente che  vorresti un uomo diverso quale lui non è e mai sarà ..riflettici, il mio consiglio ritorna ad essere stacca la sua spina.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Certo che la nuova gli piace! E' nuova!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Non è sorprendente che esistano narcisisti bisognosi e mai paghi di gratificazioni, stupisce che ci siano donne che sanno di svolgere solo una funzione del genere e ci stiano.
Esiste un termine per chi si gratifica di situazioni non gratificanti?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la nuova gli piace! E' nuova!


Appunto tra poco sarà vecchia e allora ne cerca un'altra ( e la trova ) ... E avanti così ... Ciò che Pleasure deve capire e che sto tizio è così e non migliorerà certo con il tempo anzi con l'età che avanza avrà sempre più necessità di avere conferme della sua capacità seduttiva


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sorprendente che esistano narcisisti bisognosi e mai paghi di gratificazioni, stupisce che ci siano donne che sanno di svolgere solo una funzione del genere e ci stiano.
> Esiste un termine per chi si gratifica di situazioni non gratificanti?


Dipendenza affettiva


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto tra poco sarà vecchia e allora ne cerca un'altra ( e la trova ) ... E avanti così ... Ciò che Pleasure deve capire e che sto tizio è così e non migliorerà certo con il tempo anzi con l'età che avanza avrà sempre più necessità di avere conferme della sua capacità seduttiva


Lui potrebbe curarsi.


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dipendenza affettiva


Però ne sta uscendo se scrive che si sta stufando.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe curarsi.
> 
> Però ne sta uscendo se scrive che si sta stufando.


Non so Brunetta sulla buona riuscita dl una cura per un narcisista ... Ho dei dubbi da informazioni e conoscenza diciamo di chi tali soggetti conosce bene ... Sai che dissero  due psichiatri parlando del narcisismo patologico ovviamente ..." Ci sono gli esseri umani e poi i narcisi ".....Certo forte affermazione ma non del tutto stramba secondo me .... Su Pleasure si credo sia sulla buona strada della consapevolezza e conseguente guarigione :smile:  strada difficile talvolta ma di solito se una ci si mette di impegno ne esce :up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so Brunetta sulla buona riuscita dl una cura per un narcisista ... Ho dei dubbi da informazioni e conoscenza diciamo di chi tali soggetti conosce bene ... Sai che dissero  due psichiatri parlando del narcisismo patologico ovviamente ..." Ci sono gli esseri umani e poi i narcisi ".....Certo forte affermazione ma non del tutto stramba secondo me .... Su Pleasure si credo sia sulla buona strada della consapevolezza e conseguente guarigione :smile:  strada difficile talvolta ma di solito se una ci si mette di impegno ne esce :up:


Lui potrebbe provarci (se tutte lo mollassero)
Potrebbe cominciare Pleasure:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe curarsi.


Ma essere narcisi ed avere appetito per le donne sono malattie? Tipo, che ne so, il diabete?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui potrebbe provarci (se tutte lo mollassero)
> Potrebbe cominciare Pleasure:up:


Di solito uno choc può indurre certuni a rendersi cinto del loro problema e cercare aiuto collaborando con lo specialista, generalmente l'abbandono imposto dalla moglie può dare lo scossone necessario :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma essere narcisi ed avere appetito per le donne sono malattie? Tipo, che ne so, il diabete?


Si ovvio se si tratta di narcisismo patologico  C'è ovviamente un protocollo preciso per stabilirlo anche se empiricamente lo si può verificare secondo un test di 30 domande.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma essere narcisi ed avere appetito per le donne sono malattie? Tipo, che ne so, il diabete?


L'unica cosa che posso darti per certo che un narciso non sopporta di essere ignorato  Una ex che lo ignora ( perché ovviamente tendono a reiterare la riconquista ) per un soggetto così è fonte di malessere anche fisico :carneval:


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma essere narcisi ed avere appetito per le donne sono malattie? Tipo, che ne so, il diabete?



il narcisismo è un disturbo della personalità, in psichiatria, che ha tra le peculiarità proprio la mancanza di altruismo ed empatia


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il narcisismo è un disturbo della personalità, in psichiatria, che ha tra le peculiarità proprio la mancanza di altruismo ed empatia


Bene, ed aver appetiti per le donne com'è definito in psichiatria?


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene, ed aver appetiti per le donne com'è definito in psichiatria?



se all'eccesso, satirismo
però avendo studiato psichiatria solo di sguincio (in criminologia), non sono un'esperta


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> se all'eccesso, satirismo
> però avendo studiato psichiatria solo di sguincio (in criminologia), non sono un'esperta


Sai che qualsiasi comportamento, portato all'eccesso, è definibile come "qualcosa" in psichiatria? Però dovremmo metterci d'accordo sull'eccesso. Avere, per esempio, due o più amanti e notare comunque una bella donna se capita sotto gli occhi, è eccessivo?


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che posso darti per certo che un narciso non sopporta di essere ignorato  Una ex che lo ignora ( perché ovviamente tendono a reiterare la riconquista ) per un soggetto così è fonte di malessere anche fisico :carneval:



vero, non sopporta nemmeno l'abbandono
comunque lo si può riempire di droghe di vario tipo e va tutto a posto


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che qualsiasi comportamento, portato all'eccesso, è definibile come "qualcosa" in psichiatria? Però dovremmo metterci d'accordo sull'eccesso. Avere, per esempio, due o più amanti e notare comunque una bella donna se capita sotto gli occhi, è eccessivo?



non saprei, mica sono una psichiatra
ma contando che la psichiatria l'hanno inventata gli uomini, azzarderei un bel NO!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non saprei, mica sono una psichiatra
> ma contando che la psichiatria l'hanno inventata gli uomini, azzarderei un bel NO!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, non sopporta nemmeno l'abbandono
> comunque lo si può riempire di droghe di vario tipo e va tutto a posto


 :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, non sopporta nemmeno l'abbandono
> comunque *lo si può riempire di droghe di vario tipo* e va tutto a posto


 dove si trovano?? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Conte ho capito il tuo discorso ma io non pretendo sempre di più, non voglio che lasci la moglie e so benissimo che ha sempre avuto altre amanti e anche su questo non ho nessun diritto di rompere.  Ma se fino ad un mese fa le altre amanti erano "vecchie conoscenze" tornate..
> questa che ha adesso è "nuova" è quindi presissimo da lei si vede che le piace (quando legge i messaggi di lei, ha un mezzo sorrisetto stampato in faccia) So benissimo che non dovrei rompere neanche su questo ma nel momento in cui da 1 mese ad oggi quando sei con me non ti ecciti più come prima perché la sua testa non è li con me...
> a me questo fa arrabbiare. L'amante deve darti piacere non incazzature.
> lui mi dice che sta bene con me anche se non facciamo necessariamente sesso....
> ...


Tu non puoi sapere che cosa dice di te alle altre...
Magari per le altre: manco esisti.

Senti certi rapporti NON funzionano..

E gira e rigira si finisce sempre sui soliti attriti...


----------



## Circe (17 Novembre 2013)

io non capisco come a volte ci si fa calpestare da un'altra persona. sapere che fa sesso con la moglie gia' disgusterebbe se fossi un'amante,  ma addirittura essere trattata come un corpo, una da accontentare!!!! ritrova la tua dignita'!!!!magari prima è stato costretto ad accontentare la moglie .e il suo biscottino l'ha inzuppato in un'altra tazza e poi viene da te e tu te lo prendi!  ma un briciolo di amore x te stessa ti è rimasto? io sono ststa tradita e non l'ho mandato via xche ci ho costruito anni di attività lavorativa e figli insieme a lui. e ho delle priorità chr non sono io. ma tu??? non meriti uno tutyo tuo vero e sincero? pensaci. ..


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> dove si trovano?? :mrgreen:



le prescrive lo psichiatra, con un dosaggio mirato (che non è facilissimo da trovare) si possono curare tutti i disturbi della personalità, che sono parecchi

ad es. i maniaci ossessivo-compulsivi senza medicinali avrebbero una vita impossibile, dato che sono ossessionati da manie di vario tipo, tipo lavarsi continuamente le mani sino a scorticarle, oppure non calpestare le righe delle piastrelle, oppure tornare indietro millemila volte per vedere se hanno spento la luce quando escono di casa...

gli unici incurabili sono gli psicopatici, che non distinguono il bene dal male 
essi infatti sono stati abbandonati dalla psichiatria, in quanto non reagiscono ai medicinali


----------



## perplesso (17 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> le prescrive lo psichiatra, con un dosaggio mirato (che non è facilissimo da trovare) si possono curare tutti i disturbi della personalità, che sono parecchi
> 
> ad es. i maniaci ossessivo-compulsivi senza medicinali avrebbero una vita impossibile, dato che sono ossessionati da manie di vario tipo, tipo lavarsi continuamente le mani sino a scorticarle, oppure non calpestare le righe delle piastrelle, oppure tornare indietro millemila volte per vedere se hanno spento la luce quando escono di casa...
> 
> ...


uno psicopatico puro infatti è il sogno di ogni investigatore


----------



## free (17 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> uno psicopatico puro infatti è il sogno di ogni investigatore



se è anche organizzato (lo psicopatico, intendo), sì
non tutti hanno una alto QI, come si credeva tempo fa


----------



## Pleasure (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non puoi sapere che cosa dice di te alle altre...
> Magari per le altre: manco esisti.
> 
> Senti certi rapporti NON funzionano..
> ...



ma chi se ne frega di quello che dice di me alle altre e
Inoltre sono sicura che non sanno che esisto.

lo so che certi rapporti non funzionano...
ma se ogni volta che voglio lasciarlo mi piange e mi tempesta di belle parole e sms
non capisco.
vuoi il sesso, ok sono qui perché mi piaci fisicamente tanto ed anche sessualmente, ma nel momento in cui non ti ecciti più come prima,
perché cavolo insisti nel non volermi perdere!!???!!


----------



## Leda (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di quello che dice di me alle altre e
> Inoltre sono sicura che non sanno che esisto.
> 
> lo so che certi rapporti non funzionano...
> ...


Ma che domande ti fai?
Rispondi prima a questa: "Perchè non lo voglio perdere io anche se non gli si rizza più?"


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di quello che dice di me alle altre e
> Inoltre sono sicura che non sanno che esisto.
> 
> lo so che certi rapporti non funzionano...
> ...


Come fai ad essere sicura...
E' impossibile.
Osserva re Erode.
Quella volta per essere sicuro di aver fatto fuori Cristo
Mise a morte tutti i neonati.

Lui piange e ti tempesta
perchè sa che così facendo lo riprendi.

E via con un' altro giro di giostra

In cui vi fate male tutte e due.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di quello che dice di me alle altre e
> Inoltre sono sicura che non sanno che esisto.
> 
> lo so che certi rapporti non funzionano...
> ...





Leda ha detto:


> Ma che domande ti fai?
> Rispondi prima a questa: "Perchè non lo voglio perdere io anche se non gli si rizza più?"


E' più coinvolgente il credere di avere del potere su una persona del sesso.


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> le prescrive lo psichiatra, con un dosaggio mirato (che non è facilissimo da trovare) si possono curare tutti i disturbi della personalità, che sono parecchi
> 
> ad es. i maniaci ossessivo-compulsivi senza medicinali avrebbero una vita impossibile, dato che sono ossessionati da manie di vario tipo, tipo lavarsi continuamente le mani sino a scorticarle, oppure non calpestare le righe delle piastrelle, oppure tornare indietro millemila volte per vedere se hanno spento la luce quando escono di casa...
> 
> ...


cioè e cm si riesce cn un medicinale a far smettere chi soffre di ossessione compulsiva di ripetere un determinato atteggiamento?scusa non sono ferrata sull'argomento, quindi ci sn anche cure per chi è affetto da comportamento borderline?cmq sn molto interessata e mi sembri molti ferrata...hai studiato psichiatria?


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> se è anche organizzato (lo psicopatico, intendo), sì
> non tutti hanno una alto QI, come si credeva tempo fa


ovvio che io punti sempre al meglio


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di quello che dice di me alle altre e
> Inoltre sono sicura che non sanno che esisto.
> 
> lo so che certi rapporti non funzionano...
> ...


è lo stesso motivo per i tifosi dell'innominabile frignano per i 2 scudetti revocati,invece di rendere grazie alla Gran Madre che non gliene abbiano revocati altri 3.

non tollerano l'idea di aver perso un trofeo.

e tu,cara Pleasure,per il tuo narciso 6 un trofeo.  da tenere in bacheca e spolverare ogni tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come fai ad essere sicura...
> E' impossibile.
> Osserva re Erode.
> Quella volta per essere sicuro di aver fatto fuori Cristo
> ...


Ma soprattutto lei, lui finché piangendo ottiene starà benino ... Non bene che questi tizi non riescon mai a esser sereni :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ovvio che io punti sempre al meglio


:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è lo stesso motivo per i tifosi dell'innominabile frignano per i 2 scudetti revocati,invece di rendere grazie alla Gran Madre che non gliene abbiano revocati altri 3.
> 
> non tollerano l'idea di aver perso un trofeo.
> 
> e tu,cara Pleasure,per il tuo narciso 6 un trofeo.  da tenere in bacheca e spolverare ogni tanto


Quoto :smile:


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> cioè e cm si riesce cn un medicinale a far smettere chi soffre di ossessione compulsiva di ripetere un determinato atteggiamento?scusa non sono ferrata sull'argomento, quindi ci sn anche cure per chi è affetto da comportamento borderline?cmq sn molto interessata e mi sembri molti ferrata...hai studiato psichiatria?



i medicinali, che poi sono ad es. la serotonina, già presente nel nostro organismo, o il litio che è un metallo leggero, agiscono sui recettori del sistema nervoso centrale, inibendoli o stimolandoli, a seconda dei casi
la personalità borderline è un altro diffuso disturbo della personalità, che può essere controllato

ho studiato criminologia, materia vasta ed interessante, che tocca anche la psichiatria, la sociologia e la psicologia, occupandosi per es. dei comportamenti devianti, oppure delle sottoculture (le ho già citate, per caso??)
la criminologia sin dagli albori si è occupata della rilevanza dei comportamenti criminali rispetto al dolo e alla responsabilità, ad es. discende per certi versi dal principio dell'irresponsabilità di Cesare Lombroso, che in modo rivoluzionario per l'epoca, attribuiva a fattori congeniti  e somatici la propensione ad assumere atteggiamenti criminali, che altro non è che la fisiognomica, madre della psicologia

per questo motivo gli psicopatici, abbandonati dalla psichiatria in quanto incurabili, vengono invece studiati in criminologia, soprattutto in quanto caratterizzati dall'assenza di moventi "classici", tipo la vendetta, o il denaro o la gelosia ("senza" movente è più difficile individuarli)


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> i medicinali, che poi sono ad es. la serotonina, già presente nel nostro organismo, o il litio che è un metallo leggero, agiscono sui recettori del sistema nervoso centrale, inibendoli o stimolandoli, a seconda dei casi
> la personalità borderline è un altro diffuso disturbo della personalità, che può essere controllato
> 
> ho studiato criminologia, materia vasta ed interessante, che tocca anche la psichiatria, la sociologia e la psicologia, occupandosi per es. dei comportamenti devianti, oppure delle sottoculture (le ho già citate, per caso??)
> ...


Sai che quando fui militare
la psicologa disse
che era pericoloso darmi armi in mano?

Il profilo direbbe che io sarei totalmente disinibito con esse...
Cioè la mia testa è fatta così...
Tu mi dai un fucile in mano
Io ti sparo...


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che quando fui militare
> la psicologa disse
> che era pericoloso darmi armi in mano?
> 
> ...



e non ti hanno messo in un barattolo di vetro, come si faceva ai bei tempi del Lombroso?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e non ti hanno messo in un barattolo di vetro, come si faceva ai bei tempi del Lombroso?


No...
Non hanno ascoltato la psicologa...
E ho fatto i miei numeri...
COn relativi processi di rigore....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma che domande ti fai?
> Rispondi prima a questa: "Perchè non lo voglio perdere io anche se non gli si rizza più?"



quotone


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

Il problema per le falene arrischiate di questo treddì è non saper vivere il presente, non saper dimenticare che non esiste futuro, non saper restare leggere, non provare la libertà di lasciar essere, non saper fare a meno, non poter fare a meno, non sentire abbastanza il dolore mentre lo si percepisce. Abbastanza da librarsi in alto, tanto da far sparire chi ce l'ha provocato come si adopera una bacchetta magica. Il problema è non saper godere! Ora! E saperlo esigere, quale sola esigenza inderogabile.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> quotone


Per assurdo era meglio Petrucci.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il problema per le falene arrischiate di questo treddì è non saper vivere il presente, non saper dimenticare che non esiste futuro, non saper restare leggere, non provare la libertà di lasciar essere, non saper fare a meno, non poter fare a meno, non sentire abbastanza il dolore mentre lo si percepisce. Abbastanza da librarsi in alto, tanto da far sparire chi ce l'ha provocato come si adopera una bacchetta magica. Il problema è non saper godere! Ora! E saperlo esigere, quale sola esigenza inderogabile.


Ma che minchia vai cianciando ad una che è chiaramente innamorata. Il punto è proprio quello, cioè non è tanto che lui torna ogni volta che lei prova a lasciarlo, è che LEI NON LO LASCIA. Che falene e non esiste il futuro. Gesù.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che minchia vai cianciando ad una che è chiaramente innamorata. Il punto è proprio quello, cioè non è tanto che lui torna ogni volta che lei prova a lasciarlo, è che LEI NON LO LASCIA. Che falene e non esiste il futuro. Gesù.


Il tuo è proprio un "a prescindere". A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa io scriva. Auguri! :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il tuo è proprio un "a prescindere". A prescindere da qualsiasi cosa io scriva. Auguri! :smile:


Ecco un'altra perseguitata. No. Non è a prescindere. Ma se scrivi blablabla ad una che evidentmente è OLTRE quello che scrivi e che, chiaramente, NON HA LA FORZA DI TORNARE INDIETRO hai scritto un fesseria. Non è mica colpa mia, pure se la infiocchetti al meglio tale rimane.

"No future" lo cantavano pure i Sex Pistols, comunque.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco un'altra perseguitata. No. Non è a prescindere. Ma se scrivi blablabla ad una che evidentmente è OLTRE quello che scrivi e che, chiaramente, NON HA LA FORZA DI TORNARE INDIETRO hai scritto un fesseria. Non è mica colpa mia, pure se la infiocchetti al meglio tale rimane.
> 
> "No future" lo cantavano pure i Sex Pistols, comunque.



In pratica hai scritto la stessa cosa che ha scritto Fantastica. vabbè.. ma che ti sto a scrivere?


----------



## Circe (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega di quello che dice di me alle altre e
> Inoltre sono sicura che non sanno che esisto.
> 
> lo so che certi rapporti non funzionano...
> ...


perchè gli conviene no? invece io ti chiederei perchè cavolo insisti a volertelo tenere....le belle parole e gli sms si possono copiare tranquillamente da internet.
*SEMBRA CHE TI HA LAVATO IL CERVELLO.
RIPRENDITI.*


----------



## Lui (18 Novembre 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> perchè gli conviene no? invece io ti chiederei perchè cavolo insisti a volertelo tenere....le belle parole e gli sms si possono copiare tranquillamente da internet.
> *SEMBRA CHE TI HA LAVATO IL CERVELLO.
> RIPRENDITI.*


circe, quanta forza per le altre.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica hai scritto la stessa cosa che ha scritto Fantastica. vabbè.. ma che ti sto a scrivere?


Ultimo: Fantastica ha scritto di una fase che per la nostra amica Pleasure è ormai irraggiungibile. Come il miraggio di un'oasi per un morto di sete in mezzo al deserto. Cioè, Fantastica ha scritto che una che fa l'amante dovrebbe viversi il momento, godere dell'attimo, senza preoccupardi per un futuro che, per forza di cose non potrà mai essere e quant'altro. Tutto giusto, mica no. Il punto è che Pleasure quella fase che dice Fantastica l'ha passata da un PEZZO. E non è che può tornare indietro, non con quella persona della quale s'è, purtroppo per lei, innamorata. Per quello Fantastica ha scritto una fesseria. E' come se in un thread aperto dal famoso morto di sete qualcuno scrivesse che è bello farsi il bagno tre volte al giorno.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ultimo: Fantastica ha scritto di una fase che per la nostra amica Pleasure è ormai irraggiungibile. Come il miraggio di un'oasi per un morto di sete in mezzo al deserto. Cioè, Fantastica ha scritto che una che fa l'amante dovrebbe viversi il momento, godere dell'attimo, senza preoccupardi per un futuro che, per forza di cose non potrà mai essere e quant'altro. Tutto giusto, mica no. Il punto è che Pleasure quella fase che dice Fantastica l'ha passata da un PEZZO. E non è che può tornare indietro, non con quella persona della quale s'è, purtroppo per lei, innamorata. Per quello Fantastica ha scritto una fesseria. E' come se in un thread aperto dal famoso morto di sete qualcuno scrivesse che è bello farsi il bagno tre volte al giorno.


Ora mi è più chiara la tua perplessità. Ma non è che la mente umana sia tagliata con l'accetta, eh.. è plastica, almeno finché si è giovani e non mi pare che qui stiamo tra vecchi (o no?)... richiamare a ciò che sta sopra le nostre beghe quotidiane (anche mie!) credo serva sempre. Se no, buttiamo a mare tutta la letteratura, la filosofia, l'arte, cioè quanto di meglio l'animale uomo abbia espresso. Tanto, non serve a nulla (e in effetti non serve, per questo è estremamente necessario).


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

*E aggiungo*

... che saper godere dell'oggi non è proprio una cosa che si impara subito. Però si può! E questo non vuol dire le solite cose tipo osservare che è bella la pioggia che cade anche se devo uscire, è bella la pianta verde che ho davanti alla finestra dell'ufficio, è bello fare una passeggiata e simili amenità... non è la solita stra-rottura di palle del "pensa a te stesso, godi di quel che hai"... è un apprendimento che richiede arte. Ma si può.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... che saper godere dell'oggi non è proprio una cosa che si impara subito. Però si può! E questo non vuol dire le solite cose tipo osservare che è bella la pioggia che cade anche se devo uscire, è bella la pianta verde che ho davanti alla finestra dell'ufficio, è bello fare una passeggiata e simili amenità... non è la solita stra-rottura di palle del "pensa a te stesso, godi di quel che hai"... è un apprendimento che richiede arte. *Ma si può.*


... o si deve, se non c'è alternativa.


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> è un apprendimento che richiede arte. Ma si può.


Quindi esiste un libro che lo spiega. Titolo e autore please...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ora mi è più chiara la tua perplessità. Ma non è che la mente umana sia tagliata con l'accetta, eh.. è plastica, almeno finché si è giovani e non mi pare che qui stiamo tra vecchi (o no?)... richiamare a ciò che sta sopra le nostre beghe quotidiane (anche mie!) credo serva sempre. Se no, buttiamo a mare tutta la letteratura, la filosofia, l'arte, cioè quanto di meglio l'animale uomo abbia espresso. Tanto, non serve a nulla (e in effetti non serve, per questo è estremamente necessario).





Fantastica ha detto:


> ... che saper godere dell'oggi non è proprio una cosa che si impara subito. Però si può! E questo non vuol dire le solite cose tipo osservare che è bella la pioggia che cade anche se devo uscire, è bella la pianta verde che ho davanti alla finestra dell'ufficio, è bello fare una passeggiata e simili amenità... non è la solita stra-rottura di palle del "pensa a te stesso, godi di quel che hai"... è un apprendimento che richiede arte. Ma si può.


Sì, ma a) qui non stiamo a far letteratura e se il tuo scopo è quello magari hai sbagliato luogo (o sicuramente thread) e b) per carte cose purtroppo non si torna indietro. La mente è elastica, non plastica. Vuol dire che quando si deforma troppo si rompe e non torna più alla posizione originaria, che poi è il caso della nostra amica. Il discorso che fai può valere per principio e per alcuni, ma non è attinente alla situazione di Pleasure, non più, quantomeno.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi esiste un libro che lo spiega. Titolo e autore please...


Tanti libri! Ma io partirei da Seneca. Tutto quello che trovi: "La tranquillità dell'animo", le "Lettera a Lucilio", "La vita felice", per dire...


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tanti libri! Ma io partirei da Seneca. Tutto quello che trovi: "La tranquillità dell'animo", le "Lettera a Lucilio", "La vita felice", per dire...


Ho letto diversi testi di buddismo zen, in varie salse e mi hanno sempre dato una certa serenità e giusta prospettiva. 
Ma proverò anche la filosofia occidentale... 

Grazie per il suggerimento.


----------



## feather (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tanti libri! Ma io partirei da Seneca. Tutto quello che trovi: "La tranquillità dell'animo", le "Lettera a Lucilio", "La vita felice", per dire...


Ma sto ancora leggendo Musil... Più lo leggo e più mi riconosco in molti aspetti di Ulrich e la mia ex amante in Bonadea..


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma a) qui non stiamo a far letteratura e se il tuo scopo è quello magari hai sbagliato luogo (o sicuramente thread) e b) per carte cose purtroppo non si torna indietro. La mente è elastica, non plastica. Vuol dire che quando si deforma troppo si rompe e non torna più alla posizione originaria, che poi è il caso della nostra amica. Il discorso che fai può valere per principio e per alcuni, ma non è attinente alla situazione di Pleasure, non più, quantomeno.


No, no, la mente è PLASTICA. Devi trovare la forma. E sono infinite. Così come il mondo è molto più largo dei confini della nostra stanza, e le persone sono innumerevoli e innumerevoli le possibilità. Però dobbiamo sapere cosa NON ci piace nel momento in cui accade e lì, subito, reagire. Non stare  a farsi seghe mentali: reagire a ciò che ci fa male come la rana di Volta. Da animali, proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, no, la mente è PLASTICA. Devi trovare la forma. E sono infinite. Così come il mondo è molto più largo dei confini della nostra stanza, e le persone sono innumerevoli e innumerevoli le possibilità. Però dobbiamo sapere cosa NON ci piace nel momento in cui accade e lì, subito, reagire. Non stare a farsi seghe mentali: reagire a ciò che ci fa male come la rana di Volta. Da animali, proprio.


No. La mente è ELASTICA. Punto. Non ci sono infinite forme che può assumere. C'è la forma che hai ipso facto e che modifichi conscientemente (a volte) o inconsapevolmente (molto più spesso). Se poi capita che ti fai male NON TORNI INDIETRO. Non è che Pleasure possa tornare indietro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tanti libri! Ma io partirei da Seneca. Tutto quello che trovi: "La tranquillità dell'animo", le "Lettera a Lucilio", "La vita felice", per dire...


Ah Seneca. Quello che, dopo essersi tagliato le vene, prese la cicuta e si immerse in una vasca di acqua calda dove morì di soffocamento. Mi ricordo di aver tradotto la descrizione della sua morte scritta da Tacito. Forse presi anche la sufficenza.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah Seneca. Quello che, dopo essersi tagliato le vene, prese la cicuta e si immerse in una vasca di acqua calda dove morì di soffocamento. Mi ricordo di aver tradotto la descrizione della sua morte scritta da Tacito. Forse presi anche la sufficenza.


Ahahahah! Quello che attese la morte circondato dagli amici. Che morì di soffocamento te l'avranno detto una profe di latino cattolica e benpensante.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. La mente è ELASTICA. Punto. Non ci sono infinite forme che può assumere. C'è la forma che hai ipso facto e che modifichi conscientemente (a volte) o inconsapevolmente (molto più spesso). Se poi capita che ti fai male NON TORNI INDIETRO. Non è che Pleasure possa tornare indietro.


E vabbè. Allora, col tuo ragionamento, dal momento che qui dentro abbiamo il limite di non poter entrare davvero nella vita di chi scrive come se fossimo lì, mi dici che differenza c'è tra il generalizzare per esperienza personale e il generalizzare per _auctoritates_? Nel concreto della cara Pleasure, cosa vedi di così specifico da poterle dire qualcosa di specifico, personale, individualizzato? Sei così bionico da avere i superpoteri? E le catene del passato sono così pesanti da non poter mai essere spezzate? Non darsi mai la possibilità di SGANCIARSI, no? Eh? No?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ahahahah! Quello che attese la morte circondato dagli amici. Che morì di soffocamento te l'avranno detto una profe di latino cattolica e benpensante.


Dagli annali di Tacito:
LXII. Seneca, impavido, chiese che gli portassero le tavole del testamento e, poiché il centurione rifiutò, si volse agli amici dichiarando che, dal momento che gli si impediva di dimostrare la sua gratitudine, lasciava a loro la sola cosa che possedeva e la più bella, l'esempio della sua vita. Se avessero di questa conservato ricordo, avrebbero conseguito la gloria della virtù come compenso di amicizia fedele. Frenava, intanto, le lacrime dei presenti, ora col semplice ragionamento, ora parlando con maggiore energia e, richiamando gli amici alla fortezza dell'animo, chiedeva loro dove fossero i precetti della saggezza, e dove quelle meditazioni che la ragione aveva dettato per tanti anni contro le fatalità della sorte. A chi mai, infatti, era stata ignota la ferocia di Nerone? Non gli rimaneva ormai più, dopo aver ucciso madre e fratello, che aggiungere l'assassinio del suo educatore e maestro. LXIII. Come ebbe rivolto a tutti queste parole ed altre dello stesso tenore, abbracciò la moglie e, un po' commosso dinanzi alla sorte che in quel momento si compiva, la pregò e la scongiurò di placare il suo dolore e di non lasciarsi per l'avvenire abbattere da esso, ma di trovare nel ricordo della sua vita virtuosa dignitoso aiuto a sopportare l'accorato rimpianto del marito perduto. La moglie dichiarò, invece, che anche a lei era destinata la morte, e chiese la mano del carnefice. Allora Seneca, sia che non volesse opporsi alla gloria della moglie, sia che fosse mosso dal timore di lasciare esposta alle offese di Nerone colei che era unicamente diletta al suo cuore: "Io ti avevo mostrato", disse "come alleviare il dolore della tua vita, tu, invece, hai preferito l'onore della morte: non sarò io a distoglierti dall'offrire un tale esempio. Il coraggio di questa fine intrepida sarà uguale per me e per te, ma lo splendore della fama sarà maggiore nella tua morte". Dette queste parole, da un solo colpo ebbero recise le vene del braccio. Seneca, poiché il suo corpo vecchio ed indebolito dal poco cibo offriva una lenta uscita al sangue, si recise anche le vene delle gambe e delle ginocchia, ed abbattuto da crudeli sofferenze, per non fiaccare il coraggio della moglie, e per non essere trascinato egli stesso a cedere di fronte ai tormenti di lei, la indusse a passare in un'altra stanza. Anche negli estremi momenti, non essendogli venuta meno l'eloquenza, chiamati gli scrivani, dettò molte pagine, che testualmente divulgate tralascio di riferire con altre parole. 

...

Seneca intanto, protraendosi la vita in un lento avvicinarsi della morte, prega Anneo Stazio, da tempo suo amico provato e competente nell’arte medica, di somministrargli quel veleno, già pronto da molto, con cui si facevano morire ad Atene le persone condannate da sentenza popolare. Avutolo, lo bevve, ma senza effetto, per essere già fredde le membra e insensibile il corpo all’azione del veleno. Da ultimo, entrò in una vasca d’acqua calda, ne asperse gli schiavi più vicini e aggiunse che, con quel liquido, libava a Giove liberatore. Portato poi in un bagno caldissimo, spirò a causa del vapore e venne cremato senza cerimonia alcuna. Così aveva già indicato nel suo testamento, quando, nel pieno della ricchezza e del potere, volgeva il pensiero al momento della fine.


Sono vecchia, ma non avevo Tacito tra i prof del Liceo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

@Sbri 

Adorabile Sbri, non si parla di atroci sofferenze... Grazie per questo mirabile referto.:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Sbri
> 
> Adorabile Sbri, non si parla di atroci sofferenze... Grazie per questo mirabile referto.:smile:


Oh beh, sai... tagliare le vene fa un male porco, non per caso, ma perchè uno si renda conto che se ti tagli lì è una roba pericolosa, sia i polsi che le caviglie sono zone fortemente innervate e protette da tendini. Inoltre all'epoca non avevano bisturi. La cicuta non è propriamente una camomilla, provoca paralisi ascendente, ma non incoscienza. Dato che era vecchio ed era stato malato per tutta la vita, aveva la pressione bassa e a morire dissanguato ci ha messo un botto, la cicuta in effetti è probabilmente stata un errore. Per quello l'acqua calda, per velocizzare l'emorragia. Ha fatto una morte orribile. Ma Seneca era uno stoico, mica pizza e fichi.


----------



## Lui (18 Novembre 2013)

Nella mia filosofia di vita parto da un dire: mai dire mai.


----------



## Circe (18 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> circe, quanta forza per le altre.


lui non puoi fare paragoni....io a mio modo ho intrapreso una strada che tutela i miei figli e in ultimo me. ma una donna libera che non ha vincoli, che si fa usare come amante ed è convinta di scegliere lei.......sinceramente io la capisco fino ad un certo punto....e il mio intervento è un invito a riflettere non un giudizio sul suo comportamento.
addirittura ultimamente mi immedesimo piu nelle amanti deluse che nelle donne tradite e non so neanche il perche!


----------



## Lui (18 Novembre 2013)

Circe mi riferivo a quel tuo spronare così intenso, *"RIPRENDITI": *la mia non voleva essere una critica ma tutt'altro e  evidenziavo la positività, considerando l'iter dell'autore.


----------



## Pleasure (18 Novembre 2013)

Qui secondo me
tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.


----------



## free (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.



questo tizio non ti fa stare bene, anche se ti cerca e non vuole essere lasciato, alla fine il risultato non cambia, quindi credo che dovresti proprio cercare di attenerti a questi fatti


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.


Se non fosse stato sufficientemente chiaro, il mio consiglio è di mandarlo a pisciare, e definitivamente, soprattutto quando si ripresenterà piagnucolante. Ma questo temo non avverrà, perchè altrimenti non saresti qui a chiedere. Lui torna, tu lo accogli. Il punto è che tu non vuoi consigli vuoi conforto, vuoi che qualuno ti dica che per lui sei di più, ma PER TUA FORTUNA così non è. Mandalo via, una volta per tutte. Mettici una pietra sopra e ricomincia da te. Dammi retta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per assurdo era meglio Petrucci.



scordatelo
il loro ultimo album fa letteralmente cagare

mi devo riprendere con qualcosa di più dinamico

scusate l'ot


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.



guarda che io te lo dissi circa sei mesi fa COSA avresti dovuto fare del tipo, e non per psicologismo spicciolo, ma per pura esperienza.

per inciso ho consigliato la stessa cosa a calipso pochi giorni fa, anche se la sua situazione è un po' diversa dalla tua


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.


Parere: tu per lui 6 un trofeo.  se ti sta bene essere un trofeo,che magari a breve verrà messo in fondo alla bacheca per far posto ai nuovi trofei,placet

se non ti sta bene,devi semplicemente chiudere la porta e passare oltre.

la decisione è soltanto tua,ma non ci sono vie di mezzo


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.


Ma non è questione di fare gli psicologi, Pleasure. E' che chi più chi meno facciamo quello che vogliamo nella misura in cui gli altri ce lo lasciano fare. Per quello tu magari sai delle altre e le altre non sanno di te: perchè le altre lo manderebbero a cagare e tu no. E il giochetto lui oramai lo sa a memoria, bastano due paroline e ti convince.
E non è che sia facile parlare quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni: è che dato che il male non lo sentiamo noi, possiamo permetterci di dire le cose come stanno.
Ma se vuoi ti racconto una supercazzola, pensavo fossimo qui per altro, però.


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.


Posso darti un parere in base alla mia esperienza. Quando una persona ti piace per quello che ti dice, non va bene per niente. Ma è anche inutile cercare di dimenticarlo prima di agire. Potrebbero volerci anni.
Quello che ti consiglio io è spegni il cuore. Tanto è un amore malato, il tuo.
E trovati un bravo ragazzo che si impegna davvero con te.
Non importa se lo fai con la testa, se i primi tempi sarà dura e penserai sempre a lui.
Qualcuno dirà che non è il chiodo scaccia chiodo che risolve. Per me si perchè la tua non è altro che una dipendenza affettiva, un'illusione, e basta poco affinchè tu capisca che puoi ricevere di più.
Ma è tutta pratica  le DEVI fare certe cose. Devi uscire con altre persone. Anche se non ti va perchè sei cotta di questo tizio.


----------



## The Cheater (18 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scordatelo
> *il loro ultimo album fa letteralmente cagare*
> 
> mi devo riprendere con qualcosa di più dinamico
> ...


confermo
una delusione che ha sconvolto il mio quotidiano... :unhappy: 

hola people


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2013)

Un parere sul perchè ti tiene con se?

Personalmente non saprei ma ti riporto quello che fa un tizio.

Corteggia N donne.
Quella che conosco io è una rompiscatole (per lui) di proporzioni notevoli. Lei ha tutte le ragioni di rompere le scatole, perchè lui la tratta male, cmq è davvero pesante.
Sono più le volte che lei piange e strilla che le volte in cui stanno bene.
Lui mente e sfugge per non essere tampinato da lei.
Ovviamente ha altre donne.

Eppure ritorna, ogni volta ritorna. Se lei lo lascia, lui dopo un pò va a fare il piantino sotto casa, se la porta e letto e il gioco ricomincia.

Questo tipo è "un pò" eccessivo, non assomiglia al tuo.. Per lui è un gioco, il gioco della conquista e del potere.
In realtà non avrebbe troppo di cui gloriarsi, immagino che colga solo donzelle piuttosto facili da ingannare... il furbone è andato a corteggiare pure mia madre, sapendo benissimo che è amica della tizia di cui sopra, usando poi le stesse frasi che la tizia raccontava tutta commossa a mia madre.

Cmq... perchè si tiene questa tizia che per lui rappresenta al 90% una rottura di scatole?
Forse eprchè non accetta di essere mollato.
O forse perchè è sempre meglio avere un lettuccio disponibile, non si sa mai.

Voglio dire, uno che si mette a provarci con mia madre, che con tutta la stima, se un uomo le si avvicina gli lancia uno sguardo da far cagliare il latte...


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.



Io pensando a te, che sei ancora giovane, penso che il tuo sia alla fine un 'sacrificio' di cui ti pentirai più avanti.

Lui è ovvio che ti voglia e ti cerchi, ha una vita piena, per lui è il massimo.

Ma tu non puoi accontentarti del fatto che ogni tanto gli avanzi qualche notte per dormire da te, per giunta messaggiando con un altra. E' già dura essere *la sola  amante*, saperlo con la moglie, non poterlo vedere in molti contesti e occasioni, può andare bene per chi ha o una famiglia a sua volta, o un età per cui non intende assolutamente rifarsi una storia, o faticherebbe a trovare un uomo libero, ma anche li ci deve essere un limite, essere almeno l'unica oltre la moglie, altrimenti aria. Non ricordo la tua età, sicuramente però sei ancora giovane e nelle condizioni di trovare di meglio, soprattutto adesso che fa cilecca, approfittane per allontanarlo. Non solo non ti ama, ma neppure ti vuole bene se non ti invoglia a cercare altrove.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io pensando a te, che sei ancora giovane, penso che il tuo sia alla fine un 'sacrificio' di cui ti pentirai più avanti.
> 
> Lui è ovvio che ti voglia e ti cerchi, ha una vita piena, per lui è il massimo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dev,non esiste l'amante fedele.Entri in un girone dantesco,dal quale non si esce piu'.Hai la moglie e l'amante?Non ti basta,ne cerchi un'altra.La trovi???Bene,ma intanto per lavoro conosci una donna nuova,affascinante ..e che fai??non ci provi????Purtroppo e'cosi'.


Vero... :mrgreen: Se uno tradisce principalmente per trasgredire e non vuole lasciare la moglie, perchè dovrebbe avere una sola amante? Così è incastrato da entrambe le parti.... 
Carino il tuo avatar :rotfl:


----------



## Pleasure (18 Novembre 2013)

Oggi ho provato nuovamente a lasciarlo...
gli ho spiegato il motivo che non è essere una del mazzo ecc... ma che sento che la sua testa a volte non è con me quando facciamo sesso....lui mi ha risposto che è vero....che ci sono volte che deve pensare ad altro per riuscire a venire con me.... 
Non credo sia normale ma lui ovviamente si è "disperato" Perché volevo lasciarlo....dopo che ha "penato" 1 ora chiedendomi di dargli un'altra possibilità per farmi godere....gli ho detto va bene, ti do un'altra possibilità...


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Oggi ho provato nuovamente a lasciarlo...
> gli ho spiegato il motivo che non è essere una del mazzo ecc... ma che sento che la sua testa a volte non è con me quando facciamo sesso....lui mi ha risposto che è vero....che ci sono volte che deve pensare ad altro per riuscire a venire con me....
> Non credo sia normale ma lui ovviamente si è "disperato" Perché volevo lasciarlo....dopo che ha "penato" 1 ora chiedendomi di dargli un'altra possibilità per farmi godere....gli ho detto va bene, ti do un'altra possibilità...



Che tristezza.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero... :mrgreen: Se uno tradisce principalmente per trasgredire e non vuole lasciare la moglie, perchè dovrebbe avere una sola amante? Così è incastrato da entrambe le parti....
> Carino il tuo avatar :rotfl:


Ciao Princi..e'lapallissiano.Solo che qua'dentro,tutti la smenano con le paturnie amorose.Io sono il traditore tipo,e l'ammetto.

Grazie!E'simpatico pure il tuo...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Oggi ho provato nuovamente a lasciarlo...
> gli ho spiegato il motivo che non è essere una del mazzo ecc... ma che sento che la sua testa a volte non è con me quando facciamo sesso....lui mi ha risposto che è vero....che ci sono volte che deve pensare ad altro per riuscire a venire con me....
> Non credo sia normale ma lui ovviamente si è "disperato" Perché volevo lasciarlo....dopo che ha "penato" 1 ora chiedendomi di dargli un'altra possibilità per farmi godere....gli ho detto va bene, ti do un'altra possibilità...



E' il tuo modo di "vendicarti" dell'amarezza e di ricaricare le pile?
Lo molli per guardarlo supplicare e convincerti che ci tiene a te? Periodicamente? Per dargli una scossetta per ringalluzzirlo?

Scusa le parole aspre, ho avuto una notizia sgradevole ed effettivamente sono tutta acida


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Oggi ho provato nuovamente a lasciarlo...
> gli ho spiegato il motivo che non è essere una del mazzo ecc... ma che sento che la sua testa a volte non è con me quando facciamo sesso....lui mi ha risposto che è vero....che ci sono volte che deve pensare ad altro per riuscire a venire con me....
> Non credo sia normale ma lui ovviamente si è "disperato" Perché volevo lasciarlo....dopo che ha "penato" 1 ora chiedendomi di dargli un'altra possibilità per farmi godere....gli ho detto va bene, ti do un'altra possibilità...


E tu non lasciarlo per evitare nuovamente queste scene patetiche.
Semplicemente riduci pian piano i contatti, lo tratti come se nulla fosse cambiato e intanto ti guardi attorno.
Quando hai trovato qualcuno per cui ne vale la pena (per la tua TESTA, ripeto, perchè il tuo cuore non ci capisce un cazzo, ora come ora..... e non voleva essere un'offesa), lo molli, senza tante spiegazioni.
Così se fa, se davvero vuoi chiudere.
Sennò, ti piacciono solo le sue scene tristi e finte quando si "dispera".


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

Lothar, la certezza purtroppo non l'abbiamo mai, anche tua moglie è convinta della tua fedeltà, ma un conto è non saperlo, ma se mentre il tuo amante è con te messaggia con altra amante, beh, quello è troppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Qui secondo me
> tanti fanno l'errore di voler fare i psicologi...
> fare l'analisi del cervello di uno e dell' altro..
> Logico che, al mondo, non siamo tutti uguali e che è sempre facile parlare da fuori quando non ci si trova nelle situazioni. Il mio è un consiglio, un parere che vi chiedo gentilmente in base alle VOSTRE esperienze.


In base alla mia ESPERIENZA ( perché ho avuto a che fare con un soggetto così ) lascialo a meno che  impari a fregartene di quanto possa pensare alle altre se sta con te e di quanto poco riesca ad esser passionale con te in certe occasioni ...  Però abbi pazienza mi sembra tu voglia leggere solo quelle opinioni  che ora la tua mente accetta di più e cioè alibi per lui


----------



## oceansize (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Oggi ho provato nuovamente a lasciarlo...
> gli ho spiegato il motivo che non è essere una del mazzo ecc... ma che sento che la sua testa a volte non è con me quando facciamo sesso....lui mi ha risposto che è vero....che ci sono volte che deve pensare ad altro per riuscire a venire con me....
> Non credo sia normale ma lui ovviamente si è "disperato" Perché volevo lasciarlo....dopo che ha "penato" 1 ora chiedendomi di dargli un'altra possibilità per farmi godere....gli ho detto va bene, ti do un'altra possibilità...


ma porca puttana, ok che uno che non ci è dentro non può capire fino in fondo, ma anche farsi trattare così...e non è da ieri...
svegliati ti prego non puoi continuare ad essere dipendente di un uomo del genere, no proprio no
mi chiedo che caspita tu ci trovi in lui per restare in questa relazione malata


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> ma porca puttana, ok che uno che non ci è dentro non può capire fino in fondo, ma anche farsi trattare così...e non è da ieri...
> svegliati ti prego non puoi continuare ad essere dipendente di un uomo del genere, no proprio no
> mi chiedo che caspita tu ci trovi in lui per restare in questa relazione malata



Beh, dall'ultimo messaggio è chiaro.


----------



## oceansize (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Beh, dall'ultimo messaggio è chiaro.


cioè farla godere? (se ci riuscirà)
per favore dimmi che non è solo questo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lothar, la certezza purtroppo non l'abbiamo mai, _anche tua moglie è convinta della tua fedeltà_, ma un conto è non saperlo, ma se mentre il tuo amante è con te messaggia con altra amante, beh, quello è troppo.


Secondo me non ci pensa proprio, se Lothar è o meno fedele. E questa è la fortuna si Lothar, e anche sua. Nulla di meglio in un matrimonio della cecità completa e dell'ingessatura preventiva.


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> cioè farla godere? (se ci riuscirà)
> per favore dimmi che non è solo questo



O si è espressa male, o è solo quello, non mi sembra soffra perchè oltre alla moglie ha altre, lei vuole godere. Punto.

Quindi si somigliano, questa è la mia impressione, solo che lui ha delle difficiltà ultimamente. Triste.


----------



## oceansize (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> O si è espressa male, o è solo quello, non mi sembra soffra perchè oltre alla moglie ha altre, lei vuole godere. Punto.
> 
> Quindi si somigliano, questa è la mia impressione, solo che lui ha delle difficiltà ultimamente. Triste.


sì, può darsi


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> O si è espressa male, o è solo quello, non mi sembra soffra perchè oltre alla moglie ha altre, lei vuole godere. Punto.
> 
> Quindi si somigliano, questa è la mia impressione, solo che lui ha delle difficiltà ultimamente. Triste.


l'orgasmo non è l'unico modo per godere

anche vedere un lat(r)in lover gettarsi ai tuoi piedi che implora "numme lassà" può essere molto appagante.

basta sapersi accontentare


----------



## oceansize (18 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'orgasmo non è l'unico modo per godere
> 
> anche vedere un lat(r)in lover gettarsi ai tuoi piedi che implora "numme lassà" può essere molto appagante.
> 
> basta sapersi accontentare


può darsi anche questo, ma porca eva, perché dare così potere ad un'altra persona, dargli il potere di misurare la propria importanza con quante lacrime versa per noi? 
magari invece davvero il solo problema è che lei voleva tutto questo e adesso soffre solo perché lui fa cilecca, che gli regali il viagra!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me non ci pensa proprio, se Lothar è o meno fedele. E questa è la fortuna si Lothar, e anche sua. Nulla di meglio in un matrimonio della cecità completa e dell'ingessatura preventiva.


Seeeeee......lei pensa io faccia lo scemo e mi fermi li'.Di certo non immagina,che ''vette''abbia raggiunto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> può darsi anche questo, ma porca eva, perché dare così potere ad un'altra persona, dargli il potere di misurare la propria importanza con quante lacrime versa per noi?
> magari invece davvero il solo problema è che lei voleva tutto questo e adesso soffre solo perché lui fa cilecca, che gli regali il viagra!


se la tua autostima scavasse le gallerie insieme ai cani della prateria,reagiresti come lei

il problema,a mio modo di vedere,è che Pleasure sia convinta di non meritare di più per se stessa


----------



## oceansize (18 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se la tua autostima scavasse le gallerie insieme ai cani della prateria,reagiresti come lei
> 
> il problema,a mio modo di vedere,è che Pleasure sia convinta di non meritare di più per se stessa


allora le auguro di arrivare presto a questa consapevolezza per porvi rimedio
e ascoltarsi davvero,
mica è una vergogna avere bassa autostima e pensare anche inconsciamente di non meritarsi di più


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Oggi ho provato nuovamente a lasciarlo...
> gli ho spiegato il motivo che non è essere una del mazzo ecc... ma che sento che la sua testa a volte non è con me quando facciamo sesso....lui mi ha risposto che è vero....che ci sono volte che deve pensare ad altro per riuscire a venire con me....
> Non credo sia normale ma lui ovviamente si è "disperato" Perché volevo lasciarlo....dopo che ha "penato" 1 ora chiedendomi di dargli un'altra possibilità per farmi godere....gli ho detto va bene, ti do un'altra possibilità...


Sinceramente il fatto che non ti fa godere a me sembra l'ultimo dei problemi....


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> allora le auguro di arrivare presto a questa consapevolezza per porvi rimedio
> e ascoltarsi davvero,
> mica è una vergogna avere bassa autostima e pensare anche inconsciamente di non meritarsi di più


non è una vergogna,ma è un problema che va risolto,pena il ritrovarsi a fondo come un Bender qualsiasi



farfalla ha detto:


> Sinceramente il fatto che non ti fa godere a me sembra l'ultimo dei problemi....


la vedo come un'aggravante


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una vergogna,ma è un problema che va risolto,pena il ritrovarsi a fondo come un Bender qualsiasi
> 
> 
> 
> la vedo come un'aggravante


La cosa grave é l'assoluta mancanza di rispetto e il fatto che credi che facendomi godere sei a posto.


----------



## oceansize (18 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una vergogna,ma è un problema che va risolto,pena il ritrovarsi a fondo come un Bender qualsiasi


infatti, a volte però gli altri ti fanno vergognare, sentire ancora più inferiore. se non sei forte, fico, capace di reagire e essere brillante, magari vieni escluso, o peggio, insultato, come spesso per dire accade qui.
invece riconoscere di avere un problema, un problema serio, perché la mancanza di autostima io credo che mini alla base qualsiasi cosa, dalle relazioni di coppia al lavoro e ti rende schiavo di un vortice di cui non vedi l'uscita, sarebbe già un primo ma fondamentale passo. spero per Pleasure, se è davvero così, che se ne renda conto, una volta per tutte. mica è facile eh? è faticoso rendersene conto e credere che ci possa essere un'altra vita al di fuori della propria che magari viene vista come patetica, ma ce n'è una sola, non può e non deve essere patetica


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> infatti, a volte però gli altri ti fanno vergognare, sentire ancora più inferiore. se non sei forte, fico, capace di reagire e essere brillante, magari vieni escluso, o peggio, insultato, come spesso per dire accade qui.
> invece riconoscere di avere un problema, un problema serio, perché la mancanza di autostima io credo che mini alla base qualsiasi cosa, dalle relazioni di coppia al lavoro e ti rende schiavo di un vortice di cui non vedi l'uscita, sarebbe già un primo ma fondamentale passo. spero per Pleasure, se è davvero così, che se ne renda conto, una volta per tutte. mica è facile eh? è faticoso rendersene conto e credere che ci possa essere un'altra vita al di fuori della propria che magari viene vista come patetica, ma ce n'è una sola, non può e non deve essere patetica


che sia faticoso è indubbio,che sia necessario lo è anche di più.   ci si augura che il fatto che Pleasure sia qui a chiedere pareri sia un sintomo di riscatto.....però deve prendere anche in considerazione le opinioni più sferzanti,chè spesso sono quelle più utili



farfalla ha detto:


> La cosa grave é l'assoluta mancanza di rispetto e il fatto che credi che facendomi godere sei a posto.


per il momento,parrebbe che Pleasure si contenti di questo


----------



## Pleasure (18 Novembre 2013)

Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
Vi pongo io una domanda
Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
A cosa serve un' amante?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, no, la mente è PLASTICA. Devi trovare la forma. E sono infinite. Così come il mondo è molto più largo dei confini della nostra stanza, e le persone sono innumerevoli e innumerevoli le possibilità. Però dobbiamo sapere cosa NON ci piace nel momento in cui accade e lì, subito, reagire. Non stare  a farsi seghe mentali: reagire a ciò che ci fa male come la rana di Volta. Da animali, proprio.


Ah ma lo sai che oggi ti ho dato un verde?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. La mente è ELASTICA. Punto. Non ci sono infinite forme che può assumere. C'è la forma che hai ipso facto e che modifichi conscientemente (a volte) o inconsapevolmente (molto più spesso). Se poi capita che ti fai male NON TORNI INDIETRO. Non è che Pleasure possa tornare indietro.


ah ma lo sai che oggi ti ho dato un verde?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scordatelo
> il loro ultimo album fa letteralmente cagare
> 
> mi devo riprendere con qualcosa di più dinamico
> ...


Verde mio...
QUoto...

asp...dove è la faccina=:abbraccio:


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

Per scopare, principalmente.


Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?


A fare sesso ma questo non giustifica che mi deve trattare come una merda. Il mio amante non ha mai avuto problemi nel farmi godere e io con lui ma ci siamo sempre rispettati. Non mi ha mai fatto sentire una delle tante, questo non esclude che non lo fossi. Ma quando era con me era lì con il corpo e con la mente.
Davanti a te che gli dici che ha la mente altrove che pensa a un'altra già la sua risposta affermativa dovrebbe farti scappare ma se poi aggiungi che invece che dirti ho sbagliato ti dice "stai tranquilla la prossima volta mi impegno a farti godere" a me cadono le palle.
Lui deve desirare farti godere e godere con te. Non puó vivere la cosa come uno sforzo. É come se tu volessi solo quello, un orgasmo. Poi fa niente se ti prende a calci nel culo.
Guarda che di uomini che possono farti godere e molto e poi manco ti guardano in faccia o ti chiedono come stai o se ne fregano di cosa provi è pieno il mondo.


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?



Per  me   serve per stare bene.  Per godere mi bastava mio marito.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Per  me   serve per stare bene.  Per godere mi bastava mio marito.


Anche brava..l'isola felice.
Ma lei è libera quindi il discorso cambia


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> A cosa serve un' amante?


Ad avere qualcosa da scrivere sul forum di tradimento.net


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche brava..l'isola felice.
> Ma lei è *libera *quindi il discorso cambia



Ragione in più per cercare di meglio, ed in questo caso non rischia niente.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ad avere qualcosa da scrivere sul forum di tradimento.net


Vero, pensa che se non avessi avuto un amante non mi avresti mai conosciuto!!!  (linguaccia)


----------



## Pleasure (18 Novembre 2013)

Simpatia....
il "vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimento" è perchè alcuni sono bravi a parlare di rispetto...di tristezze...la parola godere sembra vergognosa.....
è inutile (sempre per alcuni) che me la girate....un'amante non serve per pettinare le bambole. 
Questo sempre per chi risponde alla parola godere come uno scandalo....
Certi li ho letti con piacere, compreso le "critiche"
ringrazio, tengo in mente.
Ma certi mi hanno fatto proprio sorridere...
Per altri...iscrivetevi ad un forum di moto o di cucina....li potete parlare di amanti, di sesso e tanto altro.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Simpatia....
> il "vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimento" è perchè alcuni sono bravi a parlare di rispetto...di tristezze...la parola godere sembra vergognosa.....
> è inutile (sempre per alcuni) che me la girate....un'amante non serve per pettinare le bambole.
> Questo sempre per chi risponde alla parola godere come uno scandalo....
> ...


Mi spiace tu abbia avuto questa sensazione. Mi sembra che tutti stiamo cercando di aiutarti e se noti sia chi è stato tradito sia chi ha tradito ti sta dicendo le stesse cose..


----------



## Tubarao (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Simpatia....
> il "vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimento" è perchè alcuni sono bravi a parlare di rispetto...di tristezze...la parola godere sembra vergognosa.....
> è inutile (sempre per alcuni) che me la girate....un'amante non serve per pettinare le bambole.
> Questo sempre per chi risponde alla parola godere come uno scandalo....
> ...


Ma no, la parola godere non è affatto vergognosa, tutt'altro.
Prima ho risposto alla tua domanda con una cazzata delle mie  Ora provo a dirti la mia seriamente.

A cose (dovrebbe servire) serve un'amante ? Già il presupposto, per me, è sbagliato. Un'amante. Quasi fosse un'entità astratta. E' una persona. Quindi la domanda per me dovrebbe essere: A cosa dovrebbe servire interagire con un'altra persona ? E qui le risposte possono spaziare dal: Perchè scopa da dio al Perchè si.  In ogni caso la risposta dovrebbe implicare una realtà: In qualche modo migliora la mia vita, anche se solo per quella mezz'oertta in cui mi scopa da dio. Il problema è che in questo caso, il tipo non porta nessun valore aggiunto alla tua vita, qualunque esso sia, o almeno questo è quello che percepisco leggendo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?


Bella domanda ... Non lo so per esperienza ... Ma non riesco per mia formazione ( o forse deformazione ) mentale a concepire un rapporto uomo - donna inscatolandolo dentro la definizione di amante . La limitazione di amante la giustifico nella parte che riguarda l'impossibilità a non costituire mai una coppia ufficiale perché lui o lei o entrambi legati da relazioni ( più spesso matrimoni ) che non si intende distruggere. Ma per il resto per me resta un  rapporto sentimentale tra uomo -donna, dove c'è ovviamente sesso ma anche tanto altro.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?


Lo dice la parola: ad essere amati. L'amante è uno/una che ama. Quindi, per me, uno/una che scopa non è detto che sia uno/una che ama. Cioè, è sicuramente un animale, in quanto dotato di istinto, come anche i cani sono, e qui ci sono tanti che amano i cani e sono convinti di essere amati dai loro cani, e infatti so che non ho scritto nulla di offensivo. Non so chi hai tu per le mani. O quale animale.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh beh, sai... tagliare le vene fa un male porco, non per caso, ma perchè uno si renda conto che se ti tagli lì è una roba pericolosa, sia i polsi che le caviglie sono zone fortemente innervate e protette da tendini. Inoltre all'epoca non avevano bisturi. La cicuta non è propriamente una camomilla, provoca paralisi ascendente, ma non incoscienza. Dato che era vecchio ed era stato malato per tutta la vita, aveva la pressione bassa e a morire dissanguato ci ha messo un botto, la cicuta in effetti è probabilmente stata un errore. Per quello l'acqua calda, per velocizzare l'emorragia. Ha fatto una morte orribile. Ma Seneca era uno stoico, mica pizza e fichi.


O.T. Gli stoici erano pochi già allora, oggi vedo stoicismo solo nel fracassarle agli altri :mrgreen:


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Simpatia....
> il "vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimento" è perchè alcuni sono bravi a parlare di rispetto...di tristezze...la parola godere sembra vergognosa.....
> è inutile (sempre per alcuni) che me la girate....un'amante non serve per pettinare le bambole.
> Questo sempre per chi risponde alla parola godere come uno scandalo....
> ...



Guarda che la tristezza è dovuta al fatto che non posso pensare che l'unico scopo per avere un amante sia godere a letto, e ne mi scandalizzo ne mi vergogno, anzi, è importante, ma spero ci sia ben altro in un rapporto tra amanti, ed è quello che non trapela quando parli di lui, altrimenti davvero mi tocca tornare indietro e riprendermi il marito, a letto non è-era per niente male, nonostante l'amante.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Simpatia....
> il "vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimento" è perchè alcuni sono bravi a parlare di rispetto...di tristezze...la parola godere sembra vergognosa.....
> è inutile (sempre per alcuni) che me la girate....un'amante non serve per pettinare le bambole.
> Questo sempre per chi risponde alla parola godere come uno scandalo....
> ...


Ciao Pleas,solidarizzo,ma questo nn un forum di tradimento,bensi'di bigotti e cornuti,salvo due o tre.ti jnvidiano,perche'per loro,c'e' il sesso furtivo,tra coniugi,al sabato sera,veloce e senza passione.quindi pontificano ,qua',di cose che anelano.noi sappiamo cosa,siao er vero?lasciali parlare,buona serata


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guarda che la tristezza è dovuta al fatto che non posso pensare che l'unico scopo per avere un amante sia godere a letto, e ne mi scandalizzo ne mi vergogno, anzi, è importante, ma spero ci sia ben altro in un rapporto tra amanti, ed è quello che non trapela quando parli di lui, altrimenti davvero mi tocca tornare indietro e riprendermi il marito, a letto non è-era per niente male, nonostante l'amante.


Per me si ha un amante per avere delle gratificazioni.
Le gratificazioni comprendono il sesso o vengono pagate col sesso o si riducono al sesso.
Il terzo caso, per me, è il più raro: un sex toy è meno rischioso.
Avere un amante (o un'amante) e non esserne soddisfatti (in questo caso riguarda entrambi) è come andare al cinema bendati e con i tappi nelle orecchie. Se si fa così è perché non interessa essere lì ma essere da un'altra parte e la poltrona è comoda.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Pleas,solidarizzo,ma questo nn un forum di tradimento,bensi'di bigotti e cornuti,salvo due o tre.ti jnvidiano,perche'per loro,c'e' il sesso furtivo,tra coniugi,al sabato sera,veloce e senza passione.quindi pontificano ,qua',di cose che anelano.noi sappiamo cosa,siano ver vero?lasciali parlare,buona serata


Come al solito non hai letto la discussione: al tizio non funziona per super "lavoro".


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come al solito non hai letto la discussione: al tizio non funziona per super "lavoro".



Gentile brun,secondo te io leggo quello che scrivete?no..mai fatto.pero'ti correggo,nn funziona se nn lavori,e nn guadagni.viceversa,va/a tutta birra


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gentile brun,secondo te io leggo quello che scrivete?no..mai fatto.pero'ti correggo,nn funziona se nn lavori,e nn guadagni.viceversa,va/a tutta birra


:mexican: "lavoro" è tra virgolette perché è lavoro a letto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ad avere qualcosa da scrivere sul forum di tradimento.net


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Che bel post.
Verde mio.
Quoto,
Un abbraccio.
:abbraccio:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Simpatia....
> il "vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimento" è perchè alcuni sono bravi a parlare di rispetto...di tristezze...la parola godere sembra vergognosa.....
> è inutile (sempre per alcuni) che me la girate....un'amante non serve per pettinare le bambole.
> Questo sempre per chi risponde alla parola godere come uno scandalo....
> ...


Che bel post.
Quoto.
Meriti un verde...
Te lo metto...
Un abbraccio...:abbraccio:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo dice la parola: ad essere amati. L'amante è uno/una che ama. Quindi, per me, uno/una che scopa non è detto che sia uno/una che ama. Cioè, è sicuramente un animale, in quanto dotato di istinto, come anche i cani sono, e qui ci sono tanti che amano i cani e sono convinti di essere amati dai loro cani, e infatti so che non ho scritto nulla di offensivo. Non so chi hai tu per le mani. O quale animale.


La parola dice colui che ama.
Participio presente di amare.
Amante
Participio passato
Amato. ( Giuliano?)

Ecco perchè non c'è futuro.
Perchè non esiste il participio futuro, ma solo la particella con cui ti participio tutta.

Bel post.
Verde mio
Quoto
Un abbraccio.
:abbraccio:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Pleas,solidarizzo,ma questo nn un forum di tradimento,bensi'di bigotti e cornuti,salvo due o tre.ti jnvidiano,perche'per loro,c'e' il sesso furtivo,tra coniugi,al sabato sera,veloce e senza passione.quindi pontificano ,qua',di cose che anelano.noi sappiamo cosa,siao er vero?lasciali parlare,buona serata


La penso proprio così.
QUoto.
Un abbraccio.:abbraccio:
Verduzzo mio.

E l'albana a te.


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Lo dice la parola: ad essere amati. L'amante è uno/una che ama.* Quindi, per me, uno/una che scopa non è detto che sia uno/una che ama. Cioè, è sicuramente un animale, in quanto dotato di istinto, come anche i cani sono, e qui ci sono tanti che amano i cani e sono convinti di essere amati dai loro cani, e infatti so che non ho scritto nulla di offensivo. Non so chi hai tu per le mani. O quale animale.


In passato forse, quando il matrimonio era un accordo economico tra due persone e tra due famiglie e l'amore passionale era la vera trasgressione. E allora gli amanti erano quelli che si amavano, a dispetto delle convenzioni e delle scelte di testa.
Ma il significato odierno è tutt'altro che quello. L'amante oggi è colui con cui si ha una storia segreta e clandestina.
E' fuori discussione che Pleasure meriterebbe un uomo migliore, ma non ci trovo nulla di male nel dare alle storie tra amanti una connotazione prettamente sessuale, senza tanti fronzoli.
La maggioranza delle persone che hanno storie parallele e non lasciano moglie/marito, quello cercano, il sesso.
Non le chiacchiere, la compagnia, due risate, che sono cose collaterali. 
Altrimenti si facevano un nuovo amico/una nuova amica, non andavano a tradire il partner.


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guarda che la tristezza è dovuta al fatto che *non posso pensare che l'unico scopo per avere un amante sia godere a letto*, e ne mi scandalizzo ne mi vergogno, anzi, è importante, *ma spero ci sia ben altro *in un rapporto tra amanti, ed è quello che non trapela quando parli di lui, altrimenti davvero mi tocca tornare indietro e riprendermi il marito, a letto non è-era per niente male, nonostante l'amante.


Ma perchè? Sono sofferenze quando c'è altro :smile: è così bello, invece, quando due persone sono amanti per pura passione. Niente complicazioni, solo sesso, magari nasce un'amicizia carina ma ognuno torna a casa.
E ci sta davvero. Non passa ore e giornate a pensare ad altro, trascurando moglie e marito.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Novembre 2013)

@Conte

[ma che sei in crisi di zuccheri? Ma diccelo che ti abbracciamo anche noi! A turno, prendiamo il numerino, eh!]


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Conte
> 
> [ma che sei in crisi di zuccheri? Ma diccelo che ti abbracciamo anche noi! A turno, prendiamo il numerino, eh!]


Ma no...
è che troppi utenti si lamentano dei rossi...
troppi....

E già qua la gente soffre...

In più gli rubinano i post...

Dolore che si aggiunge a dolore....

Poi la gente non posta più
perchè teme la disapprovazione anonima....

Poi vede complotti...
Cricche...
Manipoli di manigoldi....

Gente che in mp...
Supplica....
Ti prego dammi un verde sto affogando...
Ti prego sono in difficoltà....
A a buon rendere però....
Vediamo se la pratica è a buon punto...



Non ce la faccio più a tener su il forum...
Gente che ti scrive e ti dice....

Conte neanche fosse Equitalia...
Oggi conte ho preso 500 disapprovazioni...

Sai sono in cerca del misericordino di Bergoglio...

Dai casso...
Domenica finisce l'anno della fede....
E inizia quello della misericordia....

Vero magari scappa qualche rosso a tradimento...

Ma lo diceva Andreotti
i verdi sono come i pomodori
poi diventano rossi....

E poi si fa la conserva no?

Tu che parli di mente elastica...
di mente plastica....

In un forum...

Ci fosse stata un po' di elasticità qui dentro
Nei miei confronti....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

*Pleasure.*

Te l'ho già detto.
Fa come me.
FERMATI.

E chiediti non cosa non va in te.

MA COME MAI

Finisci in certe situazioni.

Non vivere in funzione di un'altra persona casso.

NON PAGA.

Pleasure ascoltami.
Sai la mia ultima riflessione?

Ce l'ho fatta.
AMO senza essere innamorato.

E questo non fa nessun male mai.

Sei qui con me?
BON sono felice di questo.

Vedo che tu vuoi andartene?
Vai bon sono felice di questo.

Forse sarebbe come dire 
dimenticarsi di noi stessi

ed essere felici quando vediamo felici gli altri.

Invece passiamo la vita a cercare di far felici noi stessi.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La penso proprio così.
> QUoto.
> Un abbraccio.:abbraccio:
> Verduzzo mio.
> ...


Ciao Gio,il verduzzo e,ottimo anche se del veneto  preferisco,il pinot,che compro ai colli euganei.ma seci spostiamo di 70 km,adoro gli spumanti  made in Tn.cque sia,amico,sono frivolezze,domani faro'l'ennesima idiozia,ossia altro incontro,con esito gia,definito.e intanto,maando sms alla prima.purtroppo una feralissima notizia,mi ha colpito,oggi,sai Conte e'mancato un mio grande amico.x cui raddoppio,da domani,tutte quelle che entrano nel mirino,le caccio


----------



## sienne (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no...
> è che troppi utenti si lamentano dei rossi...
> troppi....
> 
> ...



Ciao Conte,

approfitta ... sono talmente elastica a momenti, 
che mi allungo di qualche centimetro, si mi stiracchio ... 

su, vieni ... una mazurca? ... o cosa ti piace ...  
asciugati quei tuoi occhini piagnucoloni ... e pulisciti il nasino ... 
poi datti una mossa ... che mi devi ancora una cena ... 

... proprio donna, come piace criticare a te ...  ...
... questo si che è zucchero ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?


Io ho notato che avere un amante a volte serve a ristabilire una sensazione di controllo su di sé e sulla propria esistenza laddove la vita di coppia/familiare costringe a continui compromessi, spesso poco piacevoli.

Anche quando il sesso coniugale funziona, si può cercare comunque una strada per sé, che diventi un'alternativa, uno spazio privato in cui esercitare un controllo e un potere di scelta e di autodeterminazione.
Il sesso, in questo caso, non è altro che il mezzo più immediato e piacevole che si trova per raggiungere lo scopo. Anche perché nella relazione sessuale è presente tutta una serie di giochi, conferme e gratificazioni che possono davvero dare una botta di adrenalina e rimandare un'immagine potente di sé.


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Conte
> 
> [ma che sei in crisi di zuccheri? Ma diccelo che ti abbracciamo anche noi! A turno, prendiamo il numerino, eh!]


A me mi ha dato il verde ma senza abbracciarmi, dev'essere stata una svista


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io ho notato che avere un amante a volte serve a ristabilire una sensazione di controllo su di sé e sulla propria esistenza laddove la vita di coppia/familiare costringe a continui compromessi, spesso poco piacevoli.
> 
> Anche quando il sesso coniugale funziona, si può cercare comunque una strada per sé, che diventi un'alternativa, uno *spazio privato in cui esercitare un controllo e un potere di scelta e di autodeterminazione*.
> Il sesso, in questo caso, non è altro che il mezzo più immediato e piacevole che si trova per raggiungere lo scopo. Anche perché nella relazione sessuale è presente tutta una serie di giochi, conferme e gratificazioni che possono davvero dare una botta di adrenalina e rimandare un'immagine potente di sé.


:up:
Una strada un po' da immaturi.


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no...
> è che troppi utenti si lamentano dei rossi...
> troppi....
> 
> ...


Non posso darti il verde


----------



## Sole (18 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Una strada un po' da immaturi.


Sì. Però ci sono vite e fasi in cui forse bisogna sperimentare anche questo.


----------



## gas (18 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?


credo che l'amante non serva solo per godere con il proprio corpo, anche, ma riflettere solo su questo, ritengo che sminuisca il piacere di avere un amante.
l'amante ti fa godere anche con la testa
l'amante ti fa incazzare molto di più del tuo compagno/a
l'amante è il pensiero, il tarlo
l'amante ti da tutto
questo è il mio pensiero se parliamo di "amante"
diverso è se parliamo di una scappatella, una scopata


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì. Però ci sono vite e fasi in cui forse bisogna sperimentare anche questo.


Ognuno ha il suo percorso per maturare. Meglio se si riuscisse non a spese degli altri.
L'analisi è molto acuta.


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non vivere in funzione di un'altra persona casso.
> 
> ed essere felici quando vediamo felici gli altri.
> Invece passiamo la vita a cercare di far felici noi stessi.


Non sono due frasi in contraddizione?


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tanti libri! Ma io partirei da Seneca. Tutto quello che trovi: "La tranquillità dell'animo", le "Lettera a Lucilio", "La vita felice", per dire...


La vita felice non l'ho trovato in ebook.. Ho trovato però lo stesso titolo scritto da Sant'Agostino..


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Simpatia....
> il "vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimento" è perchè alcuni sono bravi a parlare di rispetto...di tristezze...la parola godere sembra vergognosa.....
> è inutile (sempre per alcuni) che me la girate....un'amante non serve per pettinare le bambole.
> Questo sempre per chi risponde alla parola godere come uno scandalo....
> ...


Fatto salvo che qui dentro la stragrande maggioranza di chi ha risposto (ma anche in generale) ha dimestichezza in tema di amanti giusto dalla parte del tradito/a (con tutto quello che ne consegue a livello di opinione espressa), io non ti sto parlando nè di rispetto, nè di nulla. Quello che io ti dico è che andando avanti a sta maniera finirai per farti male tu, che è esattamente IL CONTRARIO di quello che dovrebbero del fine di due amanti, cioè godere di quello che uno può dare all'altra e viceversa. Peraltro, qua manco potremmo parlare di amanti in senso stretto, perchè se è vero che tu sei una delle sue amanti è vero anche che tu non hai nient'altro che lui, o almeno così mi pare d'aver capito. E qui si spiega facile per quale motivo continui a farlo ritornare quando pure lo mandi via. Ma dagli e dagli ti stai facendo male, perchè quando mancano le alternative in realtà uno s'attacca a l'unica cosa che ha, buona o meno che sia, che è quello che sta capitando a te, che non riesci a dire di no perchè pensi non ci sia nulla dopo. O meglio, dopo c'è un grosso vuoto con un punto interrogativo che non sai cosa voglia dire.
Pleasure il fatto è che anche stare da soli non è male, anzi a volte è auspicabile per ricaricare la batterie e prenderci un po' cura di noi. Per godere di sè stessi, semplicemente. Ed anche per guardarsi un po' intorno, quando uno vuole. Certe storie ti scaricano. Lo so benissimo. Devi ricaricarti, ma per farlo hai bisogno di lasciarti alle spalle tutto il resto, di mollare gli ormeggi. Fallo, e fallo subito, perchè più resti in quel porto che pensi sicuro, più in realtà finisci in una secca con sempre meno possibilità di riguadagnare il largo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> credo che l'amante non serva solo per godere con il proprio corpo, anche, ma riflettere solo su questo, ritengo che sminuisca il piacere di avere un amante.
> l'amante ti fa godere anche con la testa
> l'amante ti fa incazzare molto di più del tuo compagno/a
> l'amante è il pensiero, il tarlo
> ...


No no e poi no...
Sostituisci l'amante con...

La persona che mi è entrata in testa e di cui ho fatto un'ossessione...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono due frasi in contraddizione?


Palesemente apparente...

Pensa quando tra due persone 
il mitico è:
Mi realizzo in un tu
dimenticandomi del mio io.

Entrambi polarizzati alla felicità dell'altro.

Invece pensa a come la pari torno
e il risultato è: 
Io amo te in funzione di me.

Se così non fosse
Non ti brucerebbe tanto sta storia dell'amante

Che ti ha lasciato.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto salvo che qui dentro la stragrande maggioranza di chi ha risposto (ma anche in generale) ha dimestichezza in tema di amanti giusto dalla parte del tradito/a (con tutto quello che ne consegue a livello di opinione espressa), io non ti sto parlando nè di rispetto, nè di nulla. Quello che io ti dico è che andando avanti a sta maniera finirai per farti male tu, che è esattamente IL CONTRARIO di quello che dovrebbero del fine di due amanti, cioè godere di quello che uno può dare all'altra e viceversa. Peraltro, qua manco potremmo parlare di amanti in senso stretto, perchè se è vero che tu sei una delle sue amanti è vero anche che tu non hai nient'altro che lui, o almeno così mi pare d'aver capito. E qui si spiega facile per quale motivo continui a farlo ritornare quando pure lo mandi via. Ma dagli e dagli ti stai facendo male, perchè quando mancano le alternative in realtà uno s'attacca a l'unica cosa che ha, buona o meno che sia, che è quello che sta capitando a te, che non riesci a dire di no perchè pensi non ci sia nulla dopo. O meglio, dopo c'è un grosso vuoto con un punto interrogativo che non sai cosa voglia dire.
> Pleasure il fatto è che anche stare da soli non è male, anzi a volte è auspicabile per ricaricare la batterie e prenderci un po' cura di noi. Per godere di sè stessi, semplicemente. Ed anche per guardarsi un po' intorno, quando uno vuole. Certe storie ti scaricano. Lo so benissimo. Devi ricaricarti, ma per farlo hai bisogno di lasciarti alle spalle tutto il resto, di mollare gli ormeggi. Fallo, e fallo subito, perchè più resti in quel porto che pensi sicuro, più in realtà finisci in una secca con sempre meno possibilità di riguadagnare il largo.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Vero se ti mancano le alternative 
sei perduto.

Ma in genere non vede alternative
chi si è fatto na mania di una persona.

Come dire
quella figa o morte!

Invece avere alternative è:
Non me la dai tu?
Ah ok...
Tanto tutte ce l'hanno 

laonde per cui
quinci fuor quete le lanose gote!


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Oggi ho provato nuovamente a lasciarlo...
> gli ho spiegato il motivo che non è essere una del mazzo ecc... ma che sento che la sua testa a volte non è con me quando facciamo sesso....lui mi ha risposto che è vero....che ci sono volte che deve pensare ad altro per riuscire a venire con me....
> Non credo sia normale ma lui ovviamente si è "disperato" Perché volevo lasciarlo....dopo che ha "penato" 1 ora chiedendomi di dargli un'altra possibilità per farmi godere....gli ho detto va bene, ti do un'altra possibilità...


... a me questa cosa fa una tristezza immensa. Altro che godere, peggio di una secchiata di acqua fredda.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?


minchia che autostima.
allora ti vedi solo funzionale a...?
annulli te come individuo?
Cioè... indipendentemente dal tipo di rapporto, siete due individui che hanno un rapporto.
In cui il rispetto per te manca.
punto.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> minchia che autostima.
> allora ti vedi solo funzionale a...?
> annulli te come individuo?
> Cioè... indipendentemente dal tipo di rapporto, siete due individui che hanno un rapporto.
> ...


Finché lei resta in questa situazione evidentemente una gratificazione la ricava.
Per noi può essere insignificante ma per lei no.
E' una bella gratificazione vedere uno che ti cerca anche se ne ha altre dieci. E' la stessa (per me o altre misera) soddisfazione della moglie che pensa "tu sei l'amante, ma la moglie sono io" come se essere per l'una il riposo del guerriero per l'altra la mamma/colf potesse essere una soddisfazione che può compensare l'essere una tra le altre.
Evidentemente non siamo tutte uguali. Per molte sentirsi in qualche modo quella che prevale su altre donne è primario.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto salvo che qui dentro la stragrande maggioranza di chi ha risposto (ma anche in generale) ha dimestichezza in tema di amanti giusto dalla parte del tradito/a (con tutto quello che ne consegue a livello di opinione espressa), io non ti sto parlando nè di rispetto, nè di nulla. Quello che io ti dico è che andando avanti a sta maniera finirai per farti male tu, che è esattamente IL CONTRARIO di quello che dovrebbero del fine di due amanti, cioè godere di quello che uno può dare all'altra e viceversa. Peraltro, qua manco potremmo parlare di amanti in senso stretto, perchè se è vero che tu sei una delle sue amanti è vero anche che tu non hai nient'altro che lui, o almeno così mi pare d'aver capito. E qui si spiega facile per quale motivo continui a farlo ritornare quando pure lo mandi via. Ma dagli e dagli ti stai facendo male, perchè quando mancano le alternative in realtà uno s'attacca a l'unica cosa che ha, buona o meno che sia, che è quello che sta capitando a te, che non riesci a dire di no perchè pensi non ci sia nulla dopo. O meglio, dopo c'è un grosso vuoto con un punto interrogativo che non sai cosa voglia dire.
> Pleasure il fatto è che anche stare da soli non è male, anzi a volte è auspicabile per ricaricare la batterie e prenderci un po' cura di noi. Per godere di sè stessi, semplicemente. Ed anche per guardarsi un po' intorno, quando uno vuole. Certe storie ti scaricano. Lo so benissimo. Devi ricaricarti, ma per farlo hai bisogno di lasciarti alle spalle tutto il resto, di mollare gli ormeggi. Fallo, e fallo subito, perchè più resti in quel porto che pensi sicuro, più in realtà finisci in una secca con sempre meno possibilità di riguadagnare il largo.


:up:
Spero che ti ascolti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché lei resta in questa situazione evidentemente una gratificazione la ricava.
> Per noi può essere insignificante ma per lei no.
> E' una bella gratificazione vedere uno che ti cerca anche se ne ha altre dieci. E' la stessa (per me o altre misera) soddisfazione della moglie che pensa "tu sei l'amante, ma la moglie sono io" come se essere per l'una il riposo del guerriero per l'altra la mamma/colf potesse essere una soddisfazione che può compensare l'essere una tra le altre.
> Evidentemente non siamo tutte uguali. Per molte sentirsi in qualche modo quella che prevale su altre donne è primario.


ma non lo dicevo per quello, lo dicevo per la considerazione specifica che ha fatto Pleasure. Non è questione di gratificazione... che vabbè.
E' il fatto di disumanizzare un rapporto e giustificarlo con il fatto che sia 'tra amanti'.
E quindi solo funzionale ad ottenere gratificazione, non importa di che tipo, prescindendo dal rispetto della persona che deve essere sempre alla base di qualunque tipo di rapporto.
Infatti lei ci sta così bene che ne scrive qui, per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non lo dicevo per quello, lo dicevo per la considerazione specifica che ha fatto Pleasure. Non è questione di gratificazione... che vabbè.
> E' il fatto di disumanizzare un rapporto e giustificarlo con il fatto che sia 'tra amanti'.
> E quindi solo funzionale ad ottenere gratificazione, non importa di che tipo, prescindendo dal rispetto della persona che deve essere sempre alla base di qualunque tipo di rapporto.
> Infatti lei ci sta così bene che ne scrive qui, per dire.


Ne scrive perché spera che si arrivi alla conclusione che se lui va da lei anche se non è sessualmente in forma significa che lei conta di più delle altre e che lui ha bisogno di lei anche se non c'è sesso soddisfacente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne scrive perché spera che si arrivi alla conclusione che se lui va da lei anche se non è sessualmente in forma significa che lei conta di più delle altre e che lui ha bisogno di lei anche se non c'è sesso soddisfacente.


ah, vabbè, bastava dirlo.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Godere, non godere, rispetto, autostima ...
> Vi pongo io una domanda
> Secondo voi, vi ricordo che siamo in un forum di tradimenti,
> A cosa serve un' amante?



A niente....
piuttosto mi prendo una capra...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> A niente....
> piuttosto mi prendo *una capra*...


ottima per riciclare i rifiuti, produce latte ed è un simpatico animale.


----------



## Pleasure (19 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne scrive perché spera che si arrivi alla conclusione che se lui va da lei anche se non è sessualmente in forma significa che lei conta di più delle altre e che lui ha bisogno di lei anche se non c'è sesso soddisfacente.




Ecco, questi sono i discorsi che mi fanno sorridere...
Discorsi in più per niente....

*è proprio vero che noi donne a volte ci facciamo tante storie inutili nella testa....*

A parte qualcuna, gli uomini sono stati concreti, chiari
ed ho apprezzato davvero tanto
Grazie a tutti !!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne scrive perché spera che si arrivi alla conclusione che se lui va da lei anche se non è sessualmente in forma significa che lei conta di più delle altre e che lui ha bisogno di lei anche se non c'è sesso soddisfacente.


Su questo non concordo
Non mi sembra ne abbia mai fatto un discorso di essere la migliore. 
Forse vorrebbe solo viverla seranamente ma non è l'uomo giusto con cui farlo, purtroppo


----------



## oceansize (19 Novembre 2013)

Boh allora io non ho capito il succo della discussione...l'ho giá consigliato il viagra?


----------



## Pleasure (19 Novembre 2013)

Adesso solo per capire un ulteriore cosa....
MI RIFERISCO AGLI UOMINI,
a me questo non succede
ma è possibile che un uomo per eccitarsi ed avere l'orgasmo
a volte deve pensare ad altro ??
Voglio dire, nella vostra testa è mai successo ??


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso solo per capire un ulteriore cosa....
> MI RIFERISCO AGLI UOMINI,
> a me questo non succede
> ma è possibile che un uomo per eccitarsi ed avere l'orgasmo
> ...


Credo che capiti tanto agli uomini che alle donne
Ma direi non è un buon segno, vuol dire che quello che stai vivendo non ti fa eccitare

Scusa se ho risposto anche se non sono un uomo


----------



## Lui (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso solo per capire un ulteriore cosa....
> MI RIFERISCO AGLI UOMINI,
> a me questo non succede
> ma è possibile che un uomo per eccitarsi ed avere l'orgasmo
> ...


tipo ..................... l'ultimo modello di ferrari o una bella bistecca? 

No, mai. Serve avere accanto una DONNA. (per me intendo)


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso solo per capire un ulteriore cosa....
> MI RIFERISCO AGLI UOMINI,
> a me questo non succede
> ma è possibile che un uomo per eccitarsi ed avere l'orgasmo
> ...


Se ti dicessi che non mi è mai successo direi una cazzata.

Ma le variabili sul perchè succede sono tante.

Prima di tutto: se diventa una regola, abbiamo qualche problemino, tu ed io, che andrebbe quantomeno risolto.

Poi magari ti capita quella che ha la stessa vitalità di un bradipo zoppo sofferente di reumatismi, e invece di continuare, ti fermi e buonanotte al secchio, ci guardiamo un film. Nella stessa situazione invece ti scatta la fase egoistica e continui.

Il fatto fondamentale è che deve succedere una, due, tre volte, ma se diventa un regola, a maggior ragione con un partner abituale, siamo in presenza di problemi che, come dicevo prima, andrebbero risolti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tipo ..................... l'ultimo modello di ferrari o una bella bistecca?
> 
> No, mai. Serve avere accanto una DONNA. (per me intendo)


scusa Lui... ma visto che sei uomo di panza, prisenza et esperienza... io sapevo che serviva eventualmente per, ehm... ritardare un tantinello l'approssimarsi della fine dei giUochi... sapevo male?


----------



## feather (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa Lui... ma visto che sei uomo di panza, prisenza et esperienza... io sapevo che serviva eventualmente per, ehm... ritardare un tantinello l'approssimarsi della fine dei giUochi... sapevo male?


Per quello basta pensare a Giuliano Ferrara nudo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per quello basta pensare a Giuliano Ferrara nudo


oddio. Così i giuochi finiscono per abbandono, temo.


----------



## Tubarao (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oddio. Così i giuochi finiscono per abbandono, temo.


Partita sospesa per......pallone sgonfio e rinviata a data da stabilire.


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non lo dicevo per quello, lo dicevo per la considerazione specifica che ha fatto Pleasure. Non è questione di gratificazione... che vabbè.
> E' il fatto di disumanizzare un rapporto e giustificarlo con il fatto che sia 'tra amanti'.
> E quindi solo funzionale ad ottenere gratificazione, non importa di che tipo, prescindendo dal rispetto della persona che deve essere sempre alla base di qualunque tipo di rapporto.
> Infatti lei ci sta così bene che ne scrive qui, per dire.


evidentemente esistono donne con l'istinto della preferita dell'harem, non è solo una diceria

non è neppure una vergogna,se è una libera scelta.    basta ammettere a se stesse che è questo che spinge a rimanere ancorate in una situazione simile e tutto si chiarisce


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso solo per capire un ulteriore cosa....
> MI RIFERISCO AGLI UOMINI,
> a me questo non succede
> ma è possibile che un uomo per eccitarsi ed avere l'orgasmo
> ...


personalmente mai.   la donna con cui sto mi basta e mi avanza sempre,altrimenti non sarei con lei.

mi è capitato che per potenziare le sensazioni si siano immaginate insieme determinate situazioni,in cui erano presenti altre donne.....ma sono appunto fantasie condivise.

se per riuscire a venire con te,devo pensare a Monica Bellucci,allora la cosa non puà stare in piedi


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso solo per capire un ulteriore cosa....
> MI RIFERISCO AGLI UOMINI,
> a me questo non succede
> ma è possibile che un uomo per eccitarsi ed avere l'orgasmo
> ...


Ma il dubbio che il figliolo in questione cominci ad avere problemini diciamo meccanici non ti è venuto?... Sai com'è talvolta non funzionano più di loro non perché l'altra sia insufficiente allo scopo :smile: E di solito in casi come questo l'uomo  nega pure l'evidenza del suo stato diciamo difficoltoso ... Non dar per scontato che il problema puoi esser tu


----------



## Pleasure (19 Novembre 2013)

L'ho lasciato.
Non riesco a fare l'amore sapendo che nella sua testa c'è altro per eccitarsi.
Questo mi blocca totalmente. 
Lui si e' aggrappato agli specchi.
mi dice belle parole ma non corrispondono al suo comportamento. I fatti sono diversi.
Mi spiace molto. Mi manca già il suo sorriso e le volte che eravamo a 1000..


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Adesso solo per capire un ulteriore cosa....
> MI RIFERISCO AGLI UOMINI,
> a me questo non succede
> ma è possibile che un uomo per eccitarsi ed avere l'orgasmo
> ...


Penso possa capitare a tutti, uomini e donne, ma non con un'amante. Se capita con un'amante di fatto quella non è più tale.


----------



## perplesso (19 Novembre 2013)

*olè*



Pleasure ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato.
> Non riesco a fare l'amore sapendo che nella sua testa c'è altro per eccitarsi.
> Questo mi blocca totalmente.
> Lui si e' aggrappato agli specchi.
> ...


visto che non era così difficile?

ora però vediamo se resisti ai suoi ritorni alla carica


----------



## Nocciola (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato.
> Non riesco a fare l'amore sapendo che nella sua testa c'è altro per eccitarsi.
> Questo mi blocca totalmente.
> Lui si e' aggrappato agli specchi.
> ...



Credo che tu abbia fatto la cosa giusta
Ora cerca di non farti convincere a ricominciare


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> *L'ho lasciato.
> *Non riesco a fare l'amore sapendo che nella sua testa c'è altro per eccitarsi.
> Questo mi blocca totalmente.
> Lui si e' aggrappato agli specchi.
> ...


Aspetta qualche tempo.


----------



## Principessa (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato.
> Non riesco a fare l'amore sapendo che nella sua testa c'è altro per eccitarsi.
> Questo mi blocca totalmente.
> Lui si e' aggrappato agli specchi.
> ...


Hai fatto bene.
E' normale che ti dispiace, magari avete passato bei momenti. Ma non ci si può aggrappare ai ricordi per continuare una storia.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato.
> Non riesco a fare l'amore sapendo che nella sua testa c'è altro per eccitarsi.
> Questo mi blocca totalmente.
> Lui si e' aggrappato agli specchi.
> ...


:up:
Magari anche i sorrisi che ti ho fatto fare io ti hanno dato forza.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> A niente....
> piuttosto mi prendo una capra...



Povera capra paragonarla all'amante di Pleasure.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> L'ho lasciato.
> Non riesco a fare l'amore sapendo che nella sua testa c'è altro per eccitarsi.
> Questo mi blocca totalmente.
> Lui si e' aggrappato agli specchi.
> ...



Hai fatto il tuo bene. Cerca di distrarti uscendo con amiche-amici, divertiti, non stare sola. Brava.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che capiti tanto agli uomini che *alle donne*
> Ma direi non è un buon segno, vuol dire che quello che stai vivendo non ti fa eccitare
> 
> Scusa se ho risposto anche se non sono un uomo



A me non è mai capitato, però ho sempre avuto un solo uomo alla volta.


----------



## Pleasure (19 Novembre 2013)

Sapevo che finché il ferro è caldo....
mi ha chiesto se non è possibile per me che ci vediamo a bere un aperitivo o fare pranzo insieme e raccontarcela senza dover necessariamente fare sesso...magari, dice, poi ci scappa anche qualcosa di più ma non possiamo stare insieme senza dover per forza scopare?
O per me essere amanti è dover necessariamente fare sesso quando ci vediamo? Questo è quello che mi ha chiesto....
che ne pensate? 
Per me è una questione di comodo per non perdermi ma intanto si scopa le altre amanti...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sapevo che finché il ferro è caldo....
> mi ha chiesto se non è possibile per me che ci vediamo a bere un aperitivo o fare pranzo insieme e raccontarcela senza dover necessariamente fare sesso...magari, dice, poi ci scappa anche qualcosa di più ma non possiamo stare insieme senza dover per forza scopare?
> O per me essere amanti è dover necessariamente fare sesso quando ci vediamo? Questo è quello che mi ha chiesto....
> che ne pensate?
> Per me è una questione di comodo per non perdermi ma intanto si scopa le altre amanti...


Ma te sei proprio sicura sicura che non abbia problemini intervenuti negli ultimi tempi ? Problemi suoi intendo dove le amanti non c'azzeccano nulla ... In alternativa ti vuole  come amica


----------



## Leda (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sapevo che finché il ferro è caldo....
> mi ha chiesto se non è possibile per me che ci vediamo a bere un aperitivo o fare pranzo insieme e raccontarcela senza dover necessariamente fare sesso...magari, dice, poi ci scappa anche qualcosa di più ma non possiamo stare insieme senza dover per forza scopare?
> O per me essere amanti è dover necessariamente fare sesso quando ci vediamo? Questo è quello che mi ha chiesto....
> che ne pensate?
> *Per me è una questione di comodo per non perdermi ma intanto si scopa le altre amanti...*


Lo penso anch'io


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sapevo che finché il ferro è caldo....
> mi ha chiesto se non è possibile per me che ci vediamo a bere un aperitivo o fare pranzo insieme e raccontarcela senza dover necessariamente fare sesso...magari, dice, poi ci scappa anche qualcosa di più ma non possiamo stare insieme senza dover per forza scopare?
> O per me essere amanti è dover necessariamente fare sesso quando ci vediamo? Questo è quello che mi ha chiesto....
> che ne pensate?
> Per me è una questione di comodo per non perdermi ma intanto si scopa le altre amanti...


mi chiedo, ma come si fa ad incontrare una Donna come te tenedo le mani in tasca?
IMPOSSIBILE
con una donna come te farei il polipo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sapevo che finché il ferro è caldo....
> mi ha chiesto se non è possibile per me che ci vediamo a bere un aperitivo o fare pranzo insieme e raccontarcela senza dover necessariamente fare sesso...magari, dice, poi ci scappa anche qualcosa di più ma non possiamo stare insieme senza dover per forza scopare?
> O per me essere amanti è dover necessariamente fare sesso quando ci vediamo? Questo è quello che mi ha chiesto....
> *che ne pensate? *
> Per me è una questione di comodo per non perdermi ma intanto si scopa le altre amanti...





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fatto salvo che qui dentro la stragrande maggioranza di chi ha risposto (ma anche in generale) ha dimestichezza in tema di amanti giusto dalla parte del tradito/a (con tutto quello che ne consegue a livello di opinione espressa), io non ti sto parlando nè di rispetto, nè di nulla. *Quello che io ti dico è che andando avanti a sta maniera finirai per farti male tu, che è esattamente IL CONTRARIO di quello che dovrebbero del fine di due amanti, cioè godere di quello che uno può dare all'altra e viceversa. Peraltro, qua manco potremmo parlare di amanti in senso stretto, perchè se è vero che tu sei una delle sue amanti è vero anche che tu non hai nient'altro che lui, o almeno così mi pare d'aver capito. E qui si spiega facile per quale motivo continui a farlo ritornare quando pure lo mandi via. Ma dagli e dagli ti stai facendo male, perchè quando mancano le alternative in realtà uno s'attacca a l'unica cosa che ha, buona o meno che sia, che è quello che sta capitando a te, che non riesci a dire di no perchè pensi non ci sia nulla dopo. O meglio, dopo c'è un grosso vuoto con un punto interrogativo che non sai cosa voglia dire.
> Pleasure il fatto è che anche stare da soli non è male, anzi a volte è auspicabile per ricaricare la batterie e prenderci un po' cura di noi. Per godere di sè stessi, semplicemente. Ed anche per guardarsi un po' intorno, quando uno vuole. Certe storie ti scaricano. Lo so benissimo. Devi ricaricarti, ma per farlo hai bisogno di lasciarti alle spalle tutto il resto, di mollare gli ormeggi. Fallo, e fallo subito, perchè più resti in quel porto che pensi sicuro, più in realtà finisci in una secca con sempre meno possibilità di riguadagnare il largo.*


penso che faresti bene a stampare questo post di jb, attaccarlo al frigo con la calamita che ti sarai comprata a Formentera l'estate scorsa e a rileggertelo e ripetertelo ogni mattina appena sveglia, come il saluto al sole


----------



## Leda (19 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma te sei proprio sicura sicura che non abbia problemini intervenuti negli ultimi tempi ? Problemi suoi intendo dove le amanti non c'azzeccano nulla ... *In alternativa ti vuole come amica*


Può anche essere, ma nel caso è Pleasure che dovrebbe stabilire se anche lei lo vuole come amico.
Le situazioni ambigue dove regna la scarsa chiarezza di intenti sono sempre faticose. A che pro?, mi chiedo io, dati i contorni della vicenda. Lei è libera e sarebbe tutta salute chiudere definitivamente la faccenda e veleggiare verso nuove sponde e una nuova vita di relazione meno problematica e più limpida.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sapevo che finché il ferro è caldo....
> mi ha chiesto se non è possibile per me che ci vediamo a bere un aperitivo o fare pranzo insieme e raccontarcela senza dover necessariamente fare sesso...magari, dice, poi ci scappa anche qualcosa di più ma non possiamo stare insieme senza dover per forza scopare?
> O per me essere amanti è dover necessariamente fare sesso quando ci vediamo? Questo è quello che mi ha chiesto....
> che ne pensate?
> Per me è una questione di comodo per non perdermi ma intanto si scopa le altre amanti...



E tu cosa hai risposto?

No, non dirlo, pensaci bene e per il tuo bene.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Sapevo che finché il ferro è caldo....
> mi ha chiesto se non è possibile per me che ci vediamo a bere un aperitivo o fare pranzo insieme e raccontarcela senza dover necessariamente fare sesso...magari, dice, poi ci scappa anche qualcosa di più ma non possiamo stare insieme senza dover per forza scopare?
> O per me essere amanti è dover necessariamente fare sesso quando ci vediamo? Questo è quello che mi ha chiesto....
> che ne pensate?
> Per me è una questione di comodo per non perdermi ma intanto si scopa le altre amanti...


Tu hai voglia di vederlo?
Perché?
Una persona può piacere al punto di volerla vedere solo per vederla. Parlo di te non di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> penso che faresti bene a stampare questo post di jb, attaccarlo al frigo con la calamita che ti sarai comprata a Formentera l'estate scorsa e a rileggertelo e ripetertelo ogni mattina appena sveglia, come il saluto al sole


Concordo.
Io lo farei imparare obbligatoriamente a memoria a tutti.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Novembre 2013)

b​siete messi molto male,oggi x vari impegni nn ho saputo del disastro della Sardegna.lo vedo solo ora.le foto sono agghiaccianti,e voi pensate alle corna.mi meraviglio,ancor piu'dell'admin.al suo posto avrei fermato tutto.


----------



## Minerva (19 Novembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> bsiete messi molto male,oggi x vari impegni nn ho saputo del disastro della Sardegna.lo vedo solo ora.le foto sono agghiaccianti,e voi pensate alle corna.mi meraviglio,ancor piu'dell'admin.al suo posto avrei fermato tutto.


i bambini....che tragedia.


----------



## devastata (19 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Sono sofferenze quando c'è altro :smile: è così bello, invece, quando due persone sono amanti per pura passione. Niente complicazioni, solo sesso, magari nasce un'amicizia carina ma ognuno torna a casa.
> E ci sta davvero. Non passa ore e giornate a pensare ad altro, trascurando moglie e marito.



Saranno anche sofferenze, ma è meglio che ridurre tutto solo a una scopata ogni tanto. Ovvio che ognuno poi vada a casa sua. Sul fatto di trascurare,quando c'è tradimento c'è già trascuratezza emotiva.


----------



## Pleasure (19 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E tu cosa hai risposto?
> 
> No, non dirlo, pensaci bene e per il tuo bene.


Lui che mi ha sempre detto che è squallido chiamarsi e accordarsi solo per far sesso, è bello sentirsi durante il giorno e messaggiarsi...la sua proposta alla fine è vedersi non scopare e farlo quando capita.

ho risposto così:

È evidente che non ti "faccio più sesso" mi chiedi di volermi come amica e fare l'amore qualche volta quando capita.
Sempre Comodo tu..
Goditi le altre, non sarai mai contento. 
Finché non avevi buone alternative mi hai pianto davanti. Piuttosto di non sentirmi desiderata preferisco trovarmi un altro amante...per quelli non si fa fatica. Un bacio buon divertimento..
Un briciolo di niente


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Lui che mi ha sempre detto che è squallido chiamarsi e accordarsi solo per far sesso, è bello sentirsi durante il giorno e messaggiarsi...la sua proposta alla fine è vedersi non scopare e farlo quando capita.
> 
> ho risposto così:
> 
> ...


:up::amici:


----------



## gas (19 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Lui che mi ha sempre detto che è squallido chiamarsi e accordarsi solo per far sesso, è bello sentirsi durante il giorno e messaggiarsi...la sua proposta alla fine è vedersi non scopare e farlo quando capita.
> 
> ho risposto così:
> 
> ...


sono d'accordo sul fatto che sentirsi più volte al giorno o messagiarsi più volte al giorno sia stimolante ma quando ci si vede si desidera l'altra persona per cui si scopa se possibile


----------



## Pleasure (21 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che non era così difficile?
> 
> ora però vediamo se resisti ai suoi ritorni alla carica



ritorni alla carica?
dunque adesso mi tratta come amica,
cerca di non perdere il contatto chiamandomi durante il giorno e mandandomi il buongiorno,
ma questa volta a differenza delle altre non ha fatto nessuna scenata di pianto....
dunque avevo ragione, finchè non aveva buone alternative mi piangeva davanti disperato e in ginocchio!!
adesso è evidente che ha una buona novità tra le mani,
cerca solo di non perdere il contatto.
Io non gli ho mai risposto, ne a messaggi ne alla prima chiamata
solo alla sua seconda telefonata, ma è stato solo un raccontarsi la giornata e voleva, secondo me, sentire per capire il mio tono di voce, se distaccato o ancora amichevole..
ma io ho ascoltato tranquillamente i suoi racconti senza tornare "nel discorso"..
comunque stamattina mi ha mandato il buongiorno ma non ho risposto,
non credo più, a questo punto, valga la pena.
Il contatto può infilarselo in quel posto. 
Mi ha scritto di non far caso alle cazzate che ha detto, che pensa solo a me,
che io per lui non sono solo carne da sesso e bla bla bla
e che sentire la mia voce lo fa star bene...
ma non mi piego più difronte alle sue belle parole
e quando è ora di fare l'amore è diventato una delusione enorme.
Credo che se vuoi vedere l'amante,
dovresti desiderarla anche, non solo per la voglia di vederla e bere un caffè insieme..
una volta, quando ci vedevamo, non riusciva mai a tenere le mani in tasca..
adesso mi chiede se possiamo evitare di fare sempre sesso ogni volta che ci vediamo??!!!
Vi ho scritto solo per aggiornarvi


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> ritorni alla carica?
> dunque adesso mi tratta come amica,
> cerca di non perdere il contatto chiamandomi durante il giorno e mandandomi il buongiorno,
> ma questa volta a differenza delle altre non ha fatto nessuna scenata di pianto....
> ...


direi che avevi trovato l'amante più sfigato del West 

da portare fuori col cestino dell'umido, lunedì sera


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

quindi alla fine l'hai scaricato.ma gli hai spiegato che lo hai fatto per gelosia?e lui cosa ti ha detto dell'altra?ma è un'altra sola o di più?


----------



## Pleasure (22 Novembre 2013)

mary80 ha detto:


> quindi alla fine l'hai scaricato.ma gli hai spiegato che lo hai fatto per gelosia?e lui cosa ti ha detto dell'altra?ma è un'altra sola o di più?



Non l'ho fatto per gelosia.


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> Non l'ho fatto per gelosia.


ops non ci ho capito una ceppa allora mi rileggo tutto pardon


----------



## mary80 (22 Novembre 2013)

scusa a volte sono poco sensibile ma comunque stai bene adesso?


----------

